# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  40 times

## JJEB2

ok say you are getting hand timed and you have some outliers. technically how do you really find where you are at. as i have said in other threads i am fastest at my 2nd and 3rd with my 3rd being the fastest and then i drop off with the proper rest. my times are all over the place and i even had a second hand timing for accuracy.

----------


## JJEB2

anyone? this is really getting to me bc my times from my first two my second are .24 or so off, second to third was .04 off, third to fourth was .17 or so off and 4th and fifth were only .02 off. very inconsistent

----------


## buckeyefootball4

i would try and help but i really dont know what u r asking, explain?

----------


## JJEB2

ok i am not even gonan tell u the times haha bc i will get bashed for them not bc they are bad but bc a few are very very good. mind u on a track tho.

my times are all over the place. they range in .2 tenths of a scond. i did 5 40 yard dashes today and that was all. my first one was my worst and the slowest. form was bad, my start was bad. second one i was fast but not my fastest and they were different by .17 or so. my 3rd time which is always my best time in anything i run was .04 lower than that time which is a remarkable time for an ILB. then the track coach came by and started to talk to me and it was like 8-10 mins before i ran again and my legs were kinda cold but i tried to warm them up. my time was .2 off from the third on. then my last one was about the same as the 4th one but i could feel my heels actually hitting the ground on the touch which is a big no no. basically what i am trying to say is both the timers were accurate and close to each other so my intial timer who timed was around were i really was on hand time. 

but would u say its more my lack of speed endurance or more human error?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> ok i am not even gonan tell u the times haha bc i will get bashed for them not bc they are bad but bc a few are very very good. mind u on a track tho.
> 
> my times are all over the place. they range in .2 tenths of a scond. i did 5 40 yard dashes today and that was all. my first one was my worst and the slowest. form was bad, my start was bad. second one i was fast but not my fastest and they were different by .17 or so. my 3rd time which is always my best time in anything i run was .04 lower than that time which is a remarkable time for an ILB. then the track coach came by and started to talk to me and it was like 8-10 mins before i ran again and my legs were kinda cold but i tried to warm them up. my time was .2 off from the third on. then my last one was about the same as the 4th one but i could feel my heels actually hitting the ground on the touch which is a big no no. basically what i am trying to say is both the timers were accurate and close to each other so my intial timer who timed was around were i really was on hand time. 
> 
> but would u say its more my lack of speed endurance or more human error?



speed endurance plays no role in 40yd training esp if ur taking enough rest btw runs, if anything u need to warmup longer so that 1 and second are ur fastest. ALSO REMEMBER THIS IS FRI LAST TRAINING DAY SO EVERY REP WONT GO AS PLAN, JUST TAKE UR FASTEST TODAY AND COMPARE IT WITH THE UPCOMINE TIMES. hope this helps.

----------


## JJEB2

> speed endurance plays no role in 40yd training esp if ur taking enough rest btw runs, if anything u need to warmup longer so that 1 and second are ur fastest. ALSO REMEMBER THIS IS FRI LAST TRAINING DAY SO EVERY REP WONT GO AS PLAN, JUST TAKE UR FASTEST TODAY AND COMPARE IT WITH THE UPCOMINE TIMES. hope this helps.


my bad i meant with endurance of my legs. because my form in the first, fourth and fifth were horrible. i can almost feel how mush slower i was. but yea i will take that time any day of the week hahah.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> my bad i meant with endurance of my legs. because my form in the first, fourth and fifth were horrible. i can almost feel how mush slower i was. but yea i will take that time any day of the week hahah.



NOT AT ALL, YOU PROBABLY JUST HAD A HARD TRAINING WEEK, THAT WHY I LIKE DURING SPEED EARLY IN THE WEEK:

FOR EXAMPLE:

MON SPEED
TUE REST
WED: SPEED
THUR: REST
FRI: SPEED

OR

MON: SPEED
TUE; REST
WED: REST
THUR SPEED
FRI: REST

----------


## JJEB2

> NOT AT ALL, YOU PROBABLY JUST HAD A HARD TRAINING WEEK, THAT WHY I LIKE DURING SPEED EARLY IN THE WEEK:
> 
> FOR EXAMPLE:
> 
> MON SPEED
> TUE REST
> WED: SPEED
> THUR: REST
> FRI: SPEED
> ...


to be honest i took since monday off as far as running bc of weather permitting up here and i dont have acess to the dome anymore. i do the same as u guys as far as my speed days and such. it just happens so frequently where my numbers drop off and i feel my body not going as fast.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> to be honest i took since monday off as far as running bc of weather permitting up here and i dont have acess to the dome anymore. i do the same as u guys as far as my speed days and such. it just happens so frequently where my numbers drop off and i feel my body not going as fast.



if thats the case decreased ur vol.. lil tip dont say im going to run 5x40, just say i have 40's today and keep going until you drop off then stop - it may 2 or 12 who knows.

----------


## JJEB2

> if thats the case decreased ur vol.. lil tip dont say im going to run 5x40, just say i have 40's today and keep going until you drop off then stop - it may 2 or 12 who knows.


yea i read that and thats really how i train but i was so obsessed with the times i kept going. but i talked to the track coach and he said u know ur body better than anyopne so i would do ur warm up and then do a 40 on ur own so u hit ur bests at 2 and 3 like u usually do. so thats the plan of attack.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

did u ever call them

----------


## JJEB2

> did u ever call them


nah i kind of already know the answer to the question. they are gonna do some stupid ****in warm up. i am gonna try to make due and do my own shit. i could careless what they think of me. its my testing.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> nah i kind of already know the answer to the question. they are gonna do some stupid ****in warm up. i am gonna try to make due and do my own shit. i could careless what they think of me. its my testing.



just remember whos timing you, but i agree my wanted to do there warmup last yr but they only had 10min to warmup -lol.

----------


## JJEB2

> just remember whos timing you, but i agree my wanted to do there warmup last yr but they only had 10min to warmup -lol.


true. i think i am gonna ask them to play however do you want it from the belly soundtrack over the loud speakers when i run my 40s.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

lol. bring some headphones.

----------


## JJEB2

> lol. bring some headphones.


hahah yea i am already customzing the ipod with some shit on it.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

what you think about this, i have a guy who cant make it to our tempo run sessions but he has a stair stepper at home do you think that would be a good sub for tempos.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

check out his stance, this is how i try and teach my guys front foot should be bout 1shoe length back, most coaches tell you to get close to the WRONG.

----------


## JJEB2

> what you think about this, i have a guy who cant make it to our tempo run sessions but he has a stair stepper at home do you think that would be a good sub for tempos.


see my own mistake i made this whole 2 and a half month process is not doing the tempos bc i was too sore to do anything. i have made great strives on my 40 so i would say that any work to help rehab the muscles back would be fine. its more of a recovery workout then anything.

----------


## JJEB2

anything is better than nothing.

----------


## JJEB2

> check out his stance, this is how i try and teach my guys front foot should be bout 1shoe length back, most coaches tell you to get close to the WRONG.


yea i get about 10-12 inches back and my back leg is in the same generally area. same knee bend as well. i saw a few dbs that had their legs straight and i have tried that and it just got no spring or drive out. rewatch his video and look at his first stp and the bend of his knees and then his drive off that foot. when i ran my fastest times yesterday i tried to concentrate that.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea i get about 10-12 inches back and my back leg is in the same generally area. same knee bend as well. i saw a few dbs that had their legs straight and i have tried that and it just got no spring or drive out. rewatch his video and look at his first stp and the bend of his knees and then his drive off that foot. when i ran my fastest times yesterday i tried to concentrate that.



dont get it - what did you concentrate on yesterday.

----------


## JJEB2

if u go back and watch reggie's first step out, look at how he pushes off with his quick leg. he comes out low and he drives off that foot. before i was just touching with the foot and off with no power. my fast few weeks i have been focusing on driving out bc its on movement and i dont want a rolling start.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> if u go back and watch reggie's first step out, look at how he pushes off with his quick leg. he comes out low and he drives off that foot. before i was just touching with the foot and off with no power. my fast few weeks i have been focusing on driving out bc its on movement and i dont want a rolling start.



i agree: nice read:

With the sprint starts they do require practice. Get in the right position. Lead foot 1.5 to 2 foot lengths behind the start line. Back foot one foot length behind the lead foot. Get in position and practice. *Make sure you're pushing from both legs, extending fully from the start and not taking short choppy steps. In fact it often helps if you concentrate on pushing first with the trail leg*. Make sure your heals aren't hitting first. If they are you're over-striding.

----------


## JJEB2

> i agree: nice read:
> 
> With the sprint starts they do require practice. Get in the right position. Lead foot 1.5 to 2 foot lengths behind the start line. Back foot one foot length behind the lead foot. Get in position and practice. *Make sure you're pushing from both legs, extending fully from the start and not taking short choppy steps. In fact it often helps if you concentrate on pushing first with the trail leg*. Make sure your heals aren't hitting first. If they are you're over-striding.


yea cant get any better of advice then right there. i have made my start very fast by practice.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea cant get any better of advice then right there. i have made my start very fast by practice.


question for you, how do you push off the back leg without leaning back bc as you know you want a good forward and sometimes that forward lean take pressure off the back leg?

----------


## JJEB2

> question for you, how do you push off the back leg without leaning back bc as you know you want a good forward and sometimes that forward lean take pressure off the back leg?


my initial push is off my front/strong leg. my quick leg come accross and i keep a low center. i head is still down at this point. my knees are bent. right leg is forward and left hand is up from a good arm swing. then i am so low that i push off my quick leg and arm switch and leg switch. these steps are staggered and then i start to bring my form in. after 10 my head comes up.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> my initial push is off my front/strong leg. my quick leg come accross and i keep a low center. i head is still down at this point. my knees are bent. right leg is forward and left hand is up from a good arm swing. then i am so low that i push off my quick leg and arm switch and leg switch. these steps are staggered and then i start to bring my form in. after 10 my head comes up.



so if your initial push is off ur front leg then u r not pushing off of both legs?

----------


## JJEB2

> so if your initial push is off ur front leg then u r not pushing off of both legs?


from natural instincts yes i am pushing off with that back foot bc i line it up right at the heel of my first foot bc it is more comfortable. if it is too far out i dont get as explosive. i try to lean so far forward that my front leg pushes the most.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> from natural instincts yes i am pushing off with that back foot bc i line it up right at the heel of my first foot bc it is more comfortable. if it is too far out i dont get as explosive. i try to lean so far forward that my front leg pushes the most.



i probably wouldnt do that, but if u feel comfortable with. back foot line up right at the of my foot foot.

----------


## JJEB2

> i probably wouldnt do that, but if u feel comfortable with. back foot line up right at the of my foot foot.


see if i get to far back it hinders my first stride and then i dont get as much push. i have played around with my stance alot and this seems to give me the best times and is what i am alot more comfortable with as u said

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> see if i get to far back it hinders my first stride and then i dont get as much push. i have played around with my stance alot and this seems to give me the best times and is what i am alot more comfortable with as u said



by no means u want that back leg str. http://www.youngchamps.com/40articles.html 

download it and look at the guys back leg NONO

----------


## JJEB2

> by no means u want that back leg str. http://www.youngchamps.com/40articles.html 
> 
> download it and look at the guys back leg NONO


oh yea that ****in guy is a nitwit hahah. worst stance i have ever seen in my life. i think u could go to the special olypics and see better stances than that

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> oh yea that ****in guy is a nitwit hahah. worst stance i have ever seen in my life. i think u could go to the special olypics and see better stances than that


there were some guys at the combine similar to him

----------


## JJEB2

> there were some guys at the combine similar to him


it just makes me wonder how they get invited to the biggest stage in college football and they dont know whats going on. i know if i was invited i would be at parisi or in arizona training thats for damn sure. no matter how much money or even if i wasnt expected to get drafted. make me a free agent

----------


## seeeker

hello.i hav made some podts.but i dont get reply.somebody tell.where ishould post.and where i get response?thanks

----------


## JJEB2

> hello.i hav made some podts.but i dont get reply.somebody tell.where ishould post.and where i get response?thanks


depends on what u want to ask

----------


## buckeyefootball4

do u know how to post video on here bc they say the file is too large.

----------


## JJEB2

> do u know how to post video on here bc they say the file is too large.


nah i dont. no idea. i amnot the most computer literate person

----------


## JJEB2

u may be able to post it on rapidshare and then put the link up and we will just have to dl it ourselves

----------


## buckeyefootball4

if i post it, it will only be for a few mins

----------


## JJEB2

understandable

----------


## buckeyefootball4

damn

----------


## buckeyefootball4

lookin at the combine video now, it look like most of the guys there were close to the line, instead 1shoe length back.

----------


## JJEB2

> lookin at the combine video now, it look like most of the guys there were close to the line, instead 1shoe length back.


there were guys who were on that second line which is no more then 5 inches

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> there were guys who were on that second line which is no more then 5 inches



yeh im starting to look at my 1shoe length, im looking at the praisi combine video they teach 3-6in.

----------


## IXISiDiuSIXI

Just curious to what your 40 time is. No one is gonna call u a liar or not believe you. throw it out there :P. Mine was a 4.56 in high school. but who knows if that was accurate or not. Were talkin a high school track with 1 stop watch. :/.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> Just curious to what your 40 time is. No one is gonna call u a liar or not believe you. throw it out there :P. Mine was a 4.56 in high school. but who knows if that was accurate or not. Were talkin a high school track with 1 stop watch. :/.


who me or jjeb

----------


## buckeyefootball4

this is how i use to run my 40 but i change it last yr, i think im gonna go back to my old ways. what you think jjeb2?

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ss14.htm

----------


## JJEB2

> this is how i use to run my 40 but i change it last yr, i think im gonna go back to my old ways. what you think jjeb2?
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/ss14.htm


thats about where i place my feet. maybe a little back with the first foot. i dont like how they dont make note of head down and i am not a fan of how flat his back is. thats my personal assessment but i am not coach. I just know whats better for me and how it feels. 

i also dont liuke how they say where you should step. my first step goes a whole foot or foot and a half longer from the line to my patella. but i guess thats just a bench mark for starting point. i think an athlete should teach themselves to spring out explosively almost like a broad jump with the first step and get as far as possible but not overstriding for their body and creating as much explosion of that quick leg.

as far as the rest of the article i agree with most. i dont know how i personally breathe but this is a widely discussed issue and i really dont concentrate on my breatheing bc as i said before too much thinking and i am ****ed

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> thats about where i place my feet. maybe a little back with the first foot. i dont like how they dont make note of head down and i am not a fan of how flat his back is. thats my personal assessment but i am not coach. I just know whats better for me and how it feels. 
> 
> i also dont liuke how they say where you should step. my first step goes a whole foot or foot and a half longer from the line to my patella. but i guess thats just a bench mark for starting point. i think an athlete should teach themselves to spring out explosively almost like a broad jump with the first step and get as far as possible but not overstriding for their body and creating as much explosion of that quick leg.
> 
> as far as the rest of the article i agree with most. i dont know how i personally breathe but this is a widely discussed issue and i really dont concentrate on my breatheing bc as i said before too much thinking and i am ****ed



i know praisi teach the flat back they like to create a launching pad so you come out at a 30degree angle, it should be a punch with the head.

----------


## JJEB2

> i know praisi teach the flat back they like to create a launching pad so you come out at a 30degree angle, it should be a punch with the head.


yea i have ass higher than the head to really focus on staying low bc i always had a problem with comming out high.

----------


## JJEB2

yo buckeye i just re read all the info for the regional combines and we have 5 hrs to warm up, height, weight, lift, SS, 40s and vert. so i would say 3 and a half hrs to actually do vert, bench, 40s and SSs and position drills which include half the guys at the combine bc its one on ones. that doesnt seem to bad at all.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

last yr they one vs one only lasted about 30-45mins at best.

----------


## JJEB2

thats straight then because you get 3 hrs to do 2 SSs, 2 40s, bench and a vert. that actually is really good if you think about it. there is two sessions as well. 7 am and 1230pm. so you have to think no more than 400 people will go to each regional one so say 200 people at each session. i think i wont have too much problems with fatigue

----------


## buckeyefootball4

it goes pretty fast, no rest at least the one in texas last yr.

----------


## JJEB2

yea i have been through similar processes at college where we did all these events in 2 hrs so i am used to it.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

kool, also u dont have to deal with the 110degree heat either thats a big difference.

----------


## JJEB2

> kool, also u dont have to deal with the 110degree heat either thats a big difference.


yea no shit. it hit 80 here the other day and i was sweating my dick off. but ya'll are used to that weather.

----------


## IXISiDiuSIXI

> who me or jjeb


both of you guys.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> both of you guys.



- 4.34. what are u running

----------


## JJEB2

> both of you guys.


4.48 hand timed on a track @231 pounds

----------


## buckeyefootball4

oh i forgot my height-weight> 6'3 230 wr

----------


## JJEB2

> oh i forgot my height-weight> 6'3 230 wr


damn and ur 6'3 at 230. thats larger than TO son. how come you arent trying out for an teams or are you done with that?

----------


## JJEB2

i am an ILB as well forgot to mention dont want buckeye looking better than me. guy almost outweighs me and hes a wr hahah.

----------


## JJEB2

buckeye, let me ask ya something. when i do my flies i am not as fast as i am when i do a straight 20, 30 or 40. when i do my flies it seems i am not accelerating. when i get down in my stance and explode out i hit me top speed at 20 yards and i keep getting faster but not when i do flies. this always confused me

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> buckeye, let me ask ya something. when i do my flies i am not as fast as i am when i do a straight 20, 30 or 40. when i do my flies it seems i am not accelerating. when i get down in my stance and explode out i hit me top speed at 20 yards and i keep getting faster but not when i do flies. this always confused me



flys are diff FIRST THING DONT GET DOWN INTO A 40STANCE USE A ROLL STANDING START. FOR EXAMPLE IF YOU WERE DOING FLYING 20 WITH A 20YD ACC ZONE, U WOULD START IN A ROLLING STANDING START AND DO A GRAD BUILD SO BY THE TIME YOU HIT THE 20 U R AT FULL TILT THEN FROM THERE JUST MAINTAIN DONT DONT TRY AND GO FASTER MAINTAIN AND HOLD FORM. THE LONGER THE ACC ZONE THE MORE GRAD UR BUILD CAN BE.

----------


## JJEB2

> flys are diff FIRST THING DONT GET DOWN INTO A 40STANCE USE A ROLL STANDING START. FOR EXAMPLE IF YOU WERE DOING FLYING 20 WITH A 20YD ACC ZONE, U WOULD START IN A ROLLING STANDING START AND DO A GRAD BUILD SO BY THE TIME YOU HIT THE 20 U R AT FULL TILT THEN FROM THERE JUST MAINTAIN DONT DONT TRY AND GO FASTER MAINTAIN AND HOLD FORM. THE LONGER THE ACC ZONE THE MORE GRAD UR BUILD CAN BE.


oh ok. good explanation bc that is what i am doing and i didnt feel like i was faster. the people watching me said it looked like i was just strdiing it out. i start low on two feet and do the gradual build up. thanks

----------


## buckeyefootball4

had a guy run 1.33 -10yd 2.53- 20yd 4.47- 40yd he need major top speed work in only 3weeks - lol.

----------


## JJEB2

> had a guy run 1.33 -10yd 2.53- 20yd 4.47- 40yd he need major top speed work in only 3weeks - lol.


his start is remarkable. he def needs top end. even his 10-20 is bad for a 1.33 start. that means he is on a 1.2 in 10 yards which isnt that great. his overall start to 20 is still good but in proportion to his his start is really bad. his start and 10-20 are only at a .13 difference. his 20-40 is 1.94 which is decent but not where he needs to be. this guy could be in the 4.3 easy. just work on his top end speed man. you know the deal so he should be straight.

----------


## JJEB2

i had a pretty good workout myself today. nothing timed but i felt my stride is really good and my form is good. starts were shaky at first bc i was sore form lifting on sat but after the adrenaline started to flow i was straight.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> his start is remarkable. he def needs top end. even his 10-20 is bad for a 1.33 start. that means he is on a 1.2 in 10 yards which isnt that great. his overall start to 20 is still good but in proportion to his his start is really bad. his start and 10-20 are only at a .13 difference. his 20-40 is 1.94 which is decent but not where he needs to be. this guy could be in the 4.3 easy. just work on his top end speed man. you know the deal so he should be straight.



which would u do flying or 50 and 60?

----------


## JJEB2

hard call. you have been doing flies and he must not be responding to it. i would say that the 50 and 60s would serve a prupose. he would be accelerating throughout the run but its longer than 40. he accelerates but not to the point that he needs to. his 40 is still good but he needs to increase throughout the whole run. what about flying 30s or 40s? he would be at max speed for the length that he is having problems with. 

possibly chutes and if you have bungees that could help as well. but if not i would say fly 30s or the 50s and 60s.

what do u think?

----------


## IXISiDiuSIXI

wow congrats to both of you guys, thats fast. buckeye thats nfl size and speed. I agree with jeb, why aren't u trying out for any teams??

----------


## buckeyefootball4

long story.

----------


## JJEB2

> long story.


same boat but nothing of mine is documented except a simple assualt charge

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> hard call. you have been doing flies and he must not be responding to it. i would say that the 50 and 60s would serve a prupose. he would be accelerating throughout the run but its longer than 40. he accelerates but not to the point that he needs to. his 40 is still good but he needs to increase throughout the whole run. what about flying 30s or 40s? he would be at max speed for the length that he is having problems with. 
> 
> possibly chutes and if you have bungees that could help as well. but if not i would say fly 30s or the 50s and 60s.
> 
> what do u think?



this is just from a track and field standpoint, they say the best way to develop top speed is flying 20 bc flying 30 u r tapping into speed endurance bc most cant hold that distance for max speed. hope that make sense. also this was our first time running 40yd we have only been during 10-20-30 that could have played a small role. also when i said flying 40 or 60 i meant full tilt 60 from a 3point.

----------


## JJEB2

> this is just from a track and field standpoint, they say the best way to develop top speed is flying 20 bc flying 30 u r tapping into speed endurance bc most cant hold that distance for max speed. hope that make sense. also this was our first time running 40yd we have only been during 10-20-30 that could have played a small role. also when i said flying 40 or 60 i meant full tilt 60 from a 3point.


aight i get ya. yea i knew u were talking about straight 50s and 60s from the 3 point. 

incorporate more 40s in there then. the most alarming area to me is the 10-20. 1.2 just isnt good. and the fasct he only gets a 1.94 the 20-40 isnt great but isnt that bad. when does he reach his fastest?

with ur explanation then 50s and 60s are better suited then.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

also he went through a good fast warmup, then ran 1x10x1.33 took about 3mins off then ran 2x40 about 2-3min off, then 1x20 - he had to rush through the workouts bc he had prior arrangements today so that could be a reason why also.. i really think as we start to do more 40's and more full flying 20 it will get better, bc the first month we only did flying 10 and 20's with a 10yd acc zone.

----------


## JJEB2

> also he went through a good fast warmup, then ran 1x10x1.33 took about 3mins off then ran 2x40 about 2-3min off, then 1x20 - he had to rush through the workouts bc he had prior arrangements today so that could be a reason why also.. i really think as we start to do more 40's and more full flying 20 it will get better, bc the first month we only did flying 10 and 20's with a 10yd acc zone.


yea that def has alot of an effect on a time. i know if i am not warm my times are horrible and my form is horrible. people really dont understand the importance of being wamr. not meaning your guy but just in general. he has a few weeks to really hit it hard and the two weeks before if i remember correctly his vol is at 400 so he will improve and peak for sure. i would say he will hit 4.41 maybe lower.

what ya think? is this the wr or the rb?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea that def has alot of an effect on a time. i know if i am not warm my times are horrible and my form is horrible. people really dont understand the importance of being wamr. not meaning your guy but just in general. he has a few weeks to really hit it hard and the two weeks before if i remember correctly his vol is at 400 so he will improve and peak for sure. i would say he will hit 4.41 maybe lower.
> 
> what ya think? is this the wr or the rb?



rb, his goal today was really 4.46 so he hit the goal, what we are mad about is his 10yd are fast and he cant translate. his combine goal is 4.38-4.40, im trying to see how i can fit another speed day into the program but its hard bc our mon and thur are our lower and speed days and u know how hard those days are.


TAKE A QUIK LOOK LET ME WAHT U THINK
Week 5: 
Mon: 110 TEST
Speed mobilty warmup: see sheet
2x40
1x10/1x20
1xshuttle
2xvj

Tue: 1120
Stair stepper 20mins

Thur: 300
Speed mobilty warmup: see sheet
10x10 
5xflying 20-20
4xshuttles finish

Fri: 1120
stair stepper 20mins

Week 6:
Mon: 350
Speed mobilty warmup: see sheet
8x10
4x20
5x40
4Xshuttles

Tue: 1120
stair stepper 25mins

Thur: 340
Speed mobility warmup: see sheet
10x10
6xflying 20-20
4xshuttles

Fri: 1120
stair stepper 25min

Week 7: 
Mon: 400
Speed mobilty warmup: see sheet
8x10
5x20
5x40
4xshuttle

Tue: 1120
stair stepper 30min

Thur: 400
Speed mobilty warmup: see sheet
8x10
8xflying 20-20
4xshuttles

Fri: 1120
stair stepper 30min

Week 8: download
Mon: 210
Speed mobilty warmup: see sheet
5x10
2x20
3x40
4xshuttles

Tue: 1120
stair stepper 15min

Thur: 190
Speed mobilty warmup: see sheet
7x10
3xflying 20-20
4xshuttles

Fri: 1120
stair stepper 15min

Week 9: 120
Mon:
Speed mobilty warmup: see sheet
3x10/3x20
2xshuttles

Tue: 240 RECOVERY RUNS
dynamic warmup: see sheet
4x60 tempos

----------


## JJEB2

drop off from 400 to 210? do you think the drop is too much? honestly i wouldnt try to get another speed day in their. i would just work more on his 40s on mondays. thursdays look good. i like it and u shouldnt change it. possibly adding those 50s in or 60s could help. bc he needs to build that top end. alternate maybe from week to week. 

how does he respond to the high volume? does he have the same problem that i do with dropping off or is he steady throught all his runs?

----------


## JJEB2

does his form break down at all to cause the no increase in speed?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

not at all, he ran indoor track 60m

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> drop off from 400 to 210? do you think the drop is too much? honestly i wouldnt try to get another speed day in their. i would just work more on his 40s on mondays. thursdays look good. i like it and u shouldnt change it. possibly adding those 50s in or 60s could help. bc he needs to build that top end. alternate maybe from week to week. 
> 
> how does he respond to the high volume? does he have the same problem that i do with dropping off or is he steady throught all his runs?



all my atheltes handle vol good they have high work capacity remember also he ran track so he can take alot. i ask you yesterday about the vol drop and u said leave it at 190 but i felt that the drop was to big from 400 to 190 so i move it up to210. where in this program could i add the 50 r 60?

----------


## JJEB2

i am at a loss for answers. i would just keep doing what ur doing

----------


## JJEB2

> all my atheltes handle vol good they have high work capacity remember also he ran track so he can take alot. i ask you yesterday about the vol drop and u said leave it at 190 but i felt that the drop was to big from 400 to 190 so i move it up to210. where in this program could i add the 50 r 60?


possibilty of dropping the fly 20s one week and just altnerate every other? bc if you add them to ur mon then the vol will be too high

----------


## JJEB2

4x20 flys
3x50 or 60s
?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> 4x20 flys
> 3x50 or 60s
> ?



so drop the 10x10 and decrease vol for the flys

----------


## JJEB2

> so drop the 10x10 and decrease vol for the flys


yea his 10 is remarkable and once a week is enough to keep it consistent.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

that sounds good, i may be able to keep the flys vol bc we only doing 2-3x60

----------


## JJEB2

> that sounds good, i may be able to keep the flys vol bc we only doing 2-3x60


do you count the 20 acc zone with it or no?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

i do, some people dont- personal choice.

----------


## JJEB2

then 5-flys-200
2-3 60s

----------


## buckeyefootball4

my shippment just came in boi superdrol

----------


## JJEB2

> my shippment just came in boi superdrol


personal or ur guys shit? if for them tell them to chill bc i am sure the detect is 3-4 weeks on that shit. possibly more or less

----------


## buckeyefootball4

for me boi trying to hit 4.2, let chat later tonite gtg hit bang some weights.

----------


## JJEB2

> for me boi trying to hit 4.2, let chat later tonite gtg hit bang some weights.


true.

----------


## Crowned

I have a quick question... what are the best shoes available for running on track other then spikes? Also, Buck.... agent or something? And for what level exactly?

----------


## JJEB2

> I have a quick question... what are the best shoes available for running on track other then spikes? Also, Buck.... agent or something? And for what level exactly?


most likely waffles. the lightest anyways and from what i read decent traction. i will let buckeye chime in with his response

----------


## Crowned

> most likely waffles. the lightest anyways and from what i read decent traction. i will let buckeye chime in with his response



Waffles? By who... and where would I buy them?

----------


## JJEB2

nike waffles...eastbay. they weigh about 7-8 oz. lightest of shoes compared to spikes. wait till buckeye get sback and he may have a better shoe. but these are by far the lightest.

what purpose are they for sprinting or distance running?

----------


## Crowned

> nike waffles...eastbay. they weigh about 7-8 oz. lightest of shoes compared to spikes. wait till buckeye get sback and he may have a better shoe. but these are by far the lightest.
> 
> what purpose are they for sprinting or distance running?


Sprinting.

----------


## JJEB2

> Sprinting.


i would say the waffles are ur best bet then. they are fairly cheap at eastbay. i would also wait until buckeye comes back to see what he says bc he actually runs or ran track.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i would say the waffles are ur best bet then. they are fairly cheap at eastbay. i would also wait until buckeye comes back to see what he says bc he actually runs or ran track.


i agree a track waffle or a indoor soccer turf cleat.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

tough ****in workout.

----------


## JJEB2

> tough ****in workout.


yea i just had a decent one myself. finally stepped up to the plate and went heavier on the bench

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea his 10 is remarkable and once a week is enough to keep it consistent.



hey man you made a great point and i have been thinking bout it, since his first 10yd is great i am going to really decrease them in his training bc we also do the acc ladder as part of his warmup which is about 10-12yd, so i think i will go to something like this:

mon:
20's/40's/1-3flying sprint's

thur: 
flys and 60's

or maybe something like i use with my track guys during the season remember this is just week one:
mon:
warmup:	T
3x30	blk
flying 20/30	4x
1x50	blk


Fri:	270
warmup:	T
3x30	blk
20-20-20	3x



we have chutes but i tend not to use too much resistance stuff, only during power or maintainence phase is when i use lots of reisistance, what do you think?


below is the warmup we use on most days:

Stationary Speed Warmup:
Perform 1set of 5 reps	
prisoner squats	
speed skaters	
lunge/twist	
forward lunge instep	
drop lunge 
toe touch walk	
Hip Mobility: 
Perform 1set of 8 reps	
scorpion	
hip circles front	
hip circles back	
hip circles side	
knee to armpit	
str leg raises	
lying hip ab and ad	
side 1 leg raises	
groiners	
Movement Prep: 
Perform 1x20 yds	
wide outs	
alt fast leg	
skip speed	
bounding	
side run	
primetimes	
verticals	x3
shuffles	
back pedal	
high pogo	x10
skip height	
fast feet	
ankling	
highknee	
b skips	
Acc Ladder 4x

----------


## JJEB2

looks good buckeye. i like that set up bc the starts arent needed. the warm up you guys do is almost exactly the same as mine give or take a few excercises. i love it bc it really gets the body warm and fires up the CNS.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> looks good buckeye. i like that set up bc the starts arent needed. the warm up you guys do is almost exactly the same as mine give or take a few excercises. i love it bc it really gets the body warm and fires up the CNS.


best upper body workout of the whole training period.

----------


## JJEB2

> best upper body workout of the whole training period.


same here. i did the heavy dips last night and extensions. my tirs are blasted today man. 

what ur workout look like?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> same here. i did the heavy dips last night and extensions. my tirs are blasted today man. 
> 
> what ur workout look like?


Tue: 
bp	3x4 
cg lockouts	3x5x105 
weight dips	3x5 
rev rows	3x5 
face pulls	15	12	10
curls	8	6	5
iso pushups 2x20x30

----------


## JJEB2

> Tue: 
> bp	3x4 
> cg lockouts	3x5x105 
> weight dips	3x5 
> rev rows	3x5 
> face pulls	15	12	10
> curls	8	6	5
> iso pushups 2x20x30


yea mine looked simlar except did front plate raises, extensions, t bar and no iso push ups. looks good

----------


## buckeyefootball4

what u think jjeb this is what a guod friend just sent hes a speed coach also:

If you feel he need better top speed, then simply do top speed work in at least 6 of these workouts. Try some flying 10s and 20s with smooth 30 to 40 yard run in. Also I would probably throw in a some 60m runs. Do them flat out as fast as you can and work on relaxation and popping your feet off the ground.

To take care of his 20 weakness, I would probably work on some easy-fast-easy runs. Go 20 yards easy, then to burst for 20 yards, then shut it down and maintain for 20 yards

----------


## JJEB2

> what u think jjeb this is what a guod friend just sent hes a speed coach also:
> 
> If you feel he need better top speed, then simply do top speed work in at least 6 of these workouts. Try some flying 10s and 20s with smooth 30 to 40 yard run in. Also I would probably throw in a some 60m runs. Do them flat out as fast as you can and work on relaxation and popping your feet off the ground.
> 
> To take care of his 20 weakness, I would probably work on some easy-fast-easy runs. Go 20 yards easy, then to burst for 20 yards, then shut it down and maintain for 20 yards


i never thought of anything like that but the logic definately makes sense behind it. the flyin 20s i think would be a very good top speed working with the longer acc zone you spoke about. as you said the 60 m or yard runs in there.

i have never heard of the last running scheme but that definately sounds good from just a jog and trying to reach fastest for that 20 yards and just maintain it. that also is 60 yards so as u said the 60s just with some variation in there.

i think this is a great way for him to acc and then reach his fastest and maintain that. the flying 20s and 10s will directly work on his top speed and this just helps him maintain and really focus on his foot touching and going as fast as possible.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i never thought of anything like that but the logic definately makes sense behind it. the flyin 20s i think would be a very good top speed working with the longer acc zone you spoke about. as you said the 60 m or yard runs in there.
> 
> i have never heard of the last running scheme but that definately sounds good from just a jog and trying to reach fastest for that 20 yards and just maintain it. that also is 60 yards so as u said the 60s just with some variation in there.
> 
> i think this is a great way for him to acc and then reach his fastest and maintain that. the flying 20s and 10s will directly work on his top speed and this just helps him maintain and really focus on his foot touching and going as fast as possible.


the 20-20-20 are ins and outs i do them but i perfer to go sprint- float - sprint the float is not a jog you are still rolling at about 95% but just relax then hold breath and burst, the burst shouldnt be a big burst bc you should still be rolling pretty anyways. if you look at the sample indoor track workout i posted last night you will see them 20-20-20, if you can u should do them you dont need anymore then six reps. also he said the samething u said that it is not really top speed but his 20 is the problem, what sign is that when someone 20 is weak bc 20yd is still acc?

----------


## JJEB2

yea i am alost on that one bro. i have no idea how his acc is so good but tops off at 20 yard mark.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea i am alost on that one bro. i have no idea how his acc is so good but tops off at 20 yard mark.



i got the answer, hes spinning his wheels like many football they take these lil choppy steps thinking they fast but not going anywhere instead of big powerful steps. it may feel slow but its not.

----------


## JJEB2

> i got the answer, hes spinning his wheels like many football they take these lil choppy steps thinking they fast but not going anywhere instead of big powerful steps. it may feel slow but its not.


ahh the short choppy steps. definately should work on that. you have it filmed?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> ahh the short choppy steps. definately should work on that. you have it filmed?


no i dont. like i said yesterday i really think it was our setups rushing through the testing etc see below and also remember it was only a mimi peak. 

warmup
10 bout 3mins
2x40 2-3mins
1x20

----------


## JJEB2

> no i dont. like i said yesterday i really think it was our setups rushing through the testing etc see below and also remember it was only a mimi peak. 
> 
> warmup
> 10 bout 3mins
> 2x40 2-3mins
> 1x20


yea with more time and a better warm up he would have been faster. if he had short choppy steps then possibly he was tight in his hips and not striding.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea with more time and a better warm up he would have been faster. if he had short choppy steps then possibly he was tight in his hips and not striding.



yeh but this guy is short like my bro so really how much can i tell him bout stride length? i know praisi speed teach there combine guys to hit 10 in 6 or less strides thats not good bc everyone stride length is diff u know?

----------


## JJEB2

> yeh but this guy is short like my bro so really how much can i tell him bout stride length? i know praisi speed teach there combine guys to hit 10 in 6 or less strides thats not good bc everyone stride length is diff u know?


yea very true. it is hard to change someones form esp a stride length.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea very true. it is hard to change someones form esp a stride length.


another tip from my friend he just sent to me bout peaking them:

I would not unload speed in week 8. Certainly keep the intensity. You may drop the volume _slightly_.

For week 9, Monday will be your last full speed day. Make it very high quality, lots of rest between runs and do about 75% volume compared to your normal workout.

Assuming the combine is on Saturday, I would try to get in a heavy bench workout on wednesday. Go up to 95% of your max, but only 2 or 3 sets of 2 reps. This will help keep your nervous system fired up.

Thursday, warm up and cool down if you have a chance. Get a good night sleep. Friday try to relax. Saturday perform!

----------


## JJEB2

yea i hear ya. how tall is this dude

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea i hear ya. how tall is this dude


5'7-5'8, client just came up.

----------


## JJEB2

> 5'7-5'8, client just came up.


def at a disadvantage

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> def at a disadvantage


did you get this message:

another tip from my friend he just sent to me bout peaking them:

I would not unload speed in week 8. Certainly keep the intensity. You may drop the volume _slightly_.

For week 9, Monday will be your last full speed day. Make it very high quality, lots of rest between runs and do about 75% volume compared to your normal workout.

Assuming the combine is on Saturday, I would try to get in a heavy bench workout on wednesday. Go up to 95% of your max, but only 2 or 3 sets of 2 reps. This will help keep your nervous system fired up.

Thursday, warm up and cool down if you have a chance. Get a good night sleep. Friday try to relax. Saturday perform!

----------


## JJEB2

> did you get this message:
> 
> another tip from my friend he just sent to me bout peaking them:
> 
> I would not unload speed in week 8. Certainly keep the intensity. You may drop the volume _slightly_.
> 
> For week 9, Monday will be your last full speed day. Make it very high quality, lots of rest between runs and do about 75% volume compared to your normal workout.
> 
> Assuming the combine is on Saturday, I would try to get in a heavy bench workout on wednesday. Go up to 95% of your max, but only 2 or 3 sets of 2 reps. This will help keep your nervous system fired up.
> ...


damn thats some good info right there. personally i know my body and a workout wed i still would be sore so i may do mine wed and combine is sunday. great info buckeye

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> damn thats some good info right there. personally i know my body and a workout wed i still would be sore so i may do mine wed and combine is sunday. great info buckeye


\\

bro trust me you wouldnt be sore its only 2x2x90-95% with 5min rest btw sets.

----------


## JJEB2

> \\
> 
> bro trust me you wouldnt be sore its only 2x2x90-95% with 5min rest btw sets.


so no aux lifts then? just bench?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> so no aux lifts then? just bench?



yep no aux, u r just trying to keep system sharp and ready to explode

----------


## JJEB2

true. that will be thurs then for me

----------


## buckeyefootball4

was today a speed day

----------


## JJEB2

> was today a speed day


yea i was supposed to do SS today. i had some things not go my way as far as weather and some other things that i have no control over so i am going to do the plyos on friday after speed training.

tommorow i am gonna do my SS with upper body reps.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

i talk to usc strength coach today and he said he teach his guys to be upright at about 12-15yds what u think about that.

----------


## JJEB2

> i talk to usc strength coach today and he said he teach his guys to be upright at about 12-15yds what u think about that.


as in comparence to what? what do u teach? usually i am leaning forward until about 12 yards and then i start to straighten out and knees get higher and higher and stride out. i think it sounds right in comparence to what i do. but who says i am right. it just works for me i guess.

it does give ya time to lean forward and stay low long. then you explode the head up and begin to straighten.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> as in comparence to what? what do u teach? usually i am leaning forward until about 12 yards and then i start to straighten out and knees get higher and higher and stride out. i think it sounds right in comparence to what i do. but who says i am right. it just works for me i guess.
> 
> it does give ya time to lean forward and stay low long. then you explode the head up and begin to straighten.



myself whenever i run my 40 i drive out to about 30-35yd, maybe bc i am also a track guy and most of the track guys at the combine did it the same, he also said bush could have ran faster if he didnt drive out that long. so in saying that i teach most of my guys to drive out as long as possible the stronger you are the easiest it is.

----------


## JJEB2

yea i just think its my lack of training the way you do. so i should try to stay low longer and keep the lean forward longer? do you think this will have a negative effect on me bc of my running style as i posted above. 

i am a straight up and down runner with my knees high. almost similar to huff.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea i just think its my lack of training the way you do. so i should try to stay low longer and keep the lean forward longer? do you think this will have a negative effect on me bc of my running style as i posted above. 
> 
> i am a straight up and down runner with my knees high. almost similar to huff.



no not at all, i think you will be ok. i was always taught in track to drive out long you see those world class guys driving out long.

----------


## JJEB2

> no not at all, i think you will be ok. i was always taught in track to drive out long you see those world class guys driving out long.


true.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

hey jjeb all times posted were done in nike frees;

10x10 3xlying/3xfall/4x3point (1.62/1.53/1.34/1.53)

4x20(2.72/2.75/2.50/2.50)

5x30(3.72/3.72/3.72/3.69/3.79-stumble)

we had him practice diff stances to see which one work close stance and far stance.

----------


## JJEB2

> hey jjeb all times posted were done in nike frees;
> 
> 10x10 3xlying/3xfall/4x3point (1.62/1.53/1.34/1.53)
> 
> 4x20(2.72/2.75/2.50/2.50)
> 
> 5x30(3.72/3.72/3.72/3.69/3.79-stumble)
> 
> we had him practice diff stances to see which one work for close stance and far stance.


wouldnt u say his times are high? the starts are good. the 30s seem high tho. what you think?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> wouldnt u say his times are high? the starts are good. the 30s seem high tho. what you think?



to be real with you i really dont know what a good 30 is?? also remember he tested speed on mon and also did the below power program: IM NOT TRYING TO MAKE EXCUSES FOR HIM BY NO MEANS!!

pogo jumps	2x20/30 
vertical jumps 90sec	5x7 
depth jumps 90sec	5x8 
rhy jump squats 120sec	5x7x17 
power snatch 150sec	5x4x82-92 
full back squat/broad jump x2 210sec	5x4x82-92 
rdl	3x3 
quasi iso lunge	2x20x30 
core	see sheet 

WED: SS 20MIN

Tue: 
bp	3x4 
lockouts	3x5x105 
weight dips	3x5 
rev rows	3x5 
face pulls	15	12	10
curls	8	6	5

----------


## buckeyefootball4

also remember when u r tired the first thing to go is top speed ability>

----------


## JJEB2

well i was saying in terms of taking his fastest 20 yard sprint usually u want to hit a 1.8 or 1.9 on the last 20-40. in his case it was a 1.94 if i recall correctly. with that being said he should be in the 3.5 range considring the last 10 would be his fastest.

oh no excuses needed i am positive it has to do with the fact he had the frees on which are still light, the testing and the workouts.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> well i was saying in terms of taking his fastest 20 yard sprint usually u want to hit a 1.8 or 1.9 on the last 20-40. in his case it was a 1.94 if i recall correctly. with that being said he should be in the 3.5 range considring the last 10 would be his fastest.
> 
> oh no excuses needed i am positive it has to do with the fact he had the frees on which are still light, the testing and the workouts.



got it.. also after thinking all night/morning i have decided to keep the old plan with the 10-20-40 on wed and 10's and flying 20-30acc zone on mon. dont ask me why just a gut feeling, hope i am doing the right thing bc i like to see all the people i help succeed.??

----------


## JJEB2

yea well go with it then. always go with the instincts on it

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea well go with it then. always go with the instincts on it



LOL, what u think?

----------


## JJEB2

i think u cant lose either way bc both are well thought out plans of attack and either can work just as well as the other. both have the same volume and the only difference is the excercises done. honestly either way it should work.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i think u cant lose either way bc both are well thought out plans of attack and either can work just as well as the other. both have the same volume and the only difference is the excercises done. honestly either way it should work.



have you ever seen anyone like this guy before with all the diff speed in diff areas, fast 10 slow 30 etc

----------


## JJEB2

> have you ever seen anyone like this guy before with all the diff speed in diff areas, fast 10 slow 30 etc


not really. esp when he has been training if so he should have increased his top end speed. but also u gotta remember i am not around or workout with many sprinters so there are very few guys i have actually seen run.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> not really. esp when he has been training if so he should have increased his top end speed. but also u gotta remember i am not around or workout with many sprinters so there are very few guys i have actually seen run.



ture.. u should post ur 10-20-40 times.

----------


## JJEB2

> ture.. u should post ur 10-20-40 times.


yea i was thinking of doing that tommorow to see what the deal is and where i am at. u think i should test the sprint shoes on the turf field by me just to get a feel for it? or track test it?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea i was thinking of doing that tommorow to see what the deal is and where i am at. u think i should test the sprint shoes on the turf field by me just to get a feel for it? or track test it?



if u can turf thats what i would do.. what times have u been running

----------


## JJEB2

last time i did my 10 it was a 1.47-1.57. last 40 bests were 4.48 and 4.51 or 4.52. scattered with some 4.6s in there. its very rarely that someone is around to hit me up with a time bc all my boys are working or at school and i run at 1230 in the day. wish i had someone to consistenly work with to really look my progress. 

i talked with my boy who i am supposed to workout with tommmrow so hopefully he doesnt bail.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> last time i did my 10 it was a 1.47-1.57. last 40 bests were 4.48 and 4.51 or 4.52. scattered with some 4.6s in there. its very rarely that someone is around to hit me up with a time bc all my boys are working or at school and i run at 1230 in the day. wish i had someone to consistenly work with to really look my progress. 
> 
> i talked with my boy who i am supposed to workout with tommmrow so hopefully he doesnt bail.



u havent time any 20's

----------


## JJEB2

> u havent time any 20's


not straight 20s. i did some flys which was 1.8-2 about 4 weeks ago

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> not straight 20s. i did some flys which was 1.8-2 about 4 weeks ago


yeh im gonna start timing every sprint he does flys

----------


## JJEB2

> yeh im gonna start timing every sprint he does flys


yea i would really break him down for sure. analyze every single number and think of variables. make notes on his form on each one. i am sure you will break it down nicely and come up with a solution. ya know?

----------


## JJEB2

off topic but i did heavy bp and aux on monday and today is my bp rep day. my tris are still sore. you think i should lift considering i have one week left and one heavy day left on wed or thurs of next week?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> off topic but i did heavy bp and aux on monday and today is my bp rep day. my tris are still sore. you think i should lift considering i have one week left and one heavy day left on wed or thurs of next week?



wrong person to ask, knowing i would lol

----------


## JJEB2

> wrong person to ask, knowing i would lol


yea i think its a go. bc i dont want to have to do legs and bp on teh same day.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

Transition Transition, Thats It

----------


## JJEB2

> Transition Transition, Thats It


enlighten me a little more? i am kinda confused with where you are going with this.

----------


## JJEB2

by the way brad hit me back here is his response to my email.

Thank you for your email.

You can wear track shoes only they can not have the spikes in them. We do
work you out in a static warm-up as a group. However, you should have time
to warm up if you get to the combine early enough. I hope this helps. If
you have any further questions feel free to contact me.

Thank you and good luck.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> by the way brad hit me back here is his response to my email.
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> You can wear track shoes only they can not have the spikes in them. We do
> work you out in a static warm-up as a group. However, you should have time
> to warm up if you get to the combine early enough. I hope this helps. If
> you have any further questions feel free to contact me.
> 
> Thank you and good luck.



thats what i thought, i remember last yr that they wouldnt let you into the gates until the first combine was done. you also couldnt get on the field either. should have ask him about bringing small track shoes bag onto the field so you can all the shoes u need on the field.

like this: http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/produ...&zone=1&grid=9

----------


## JJEB2

well in the letter they sent they said bring shoes for all surfaces so i assume they will let you bring something onto the field. i do have the small nike book bag with just the drawstrings that can hold only two pairs maybe three pairs of shoes.

----------


## JJEB2

so todays workout i went to the town over to use the track and the field turf. 

i felt like shit in the beginning and my legs were sore and i just couldnt get warm. i took the spikes out of my track spikes. these are a cheap pair of shit spikes with a 6 pin design and extremely flexible. they honestly werent that bad as far as traction but i am still going to purchase another pair. the field was water logged but still had very good traction on it except when i did my SS.

my 10s felt good after the first too which felt out of whack. i started to get warm and finished up my starts. not thinking i started to do 20s which today isnt my 20, 30 day so i did 2 like a moron. switched over to fly 20s with a 20 acc zone. ended up doing 5.

i have been analyzing my running style and my head comes up at about 12-15 but i do continue to lean because i get more drive then when i am straight up. then when i hit 25-30 i start to stride it out so i may be a power sprinter more than i knew. in doing my flies i noticed that when i stride i dont get the same drive that i do as comming out of the blocks and acc. i get that lean and drive back with the balls of my feet and then come upright at about 25 yards and i am already going so fast that i might get a little faster.

i didnt have a timer today but i wish i had bc after i got warm i felt pretty good.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> well in the letter they sent they said bring shoes for all surfaces so i assume they will let you bring something onto the field. i do have the small nike book bag with just the drawstrings that can hold only two pairs maybe three pairs of shoes.



last yr no bags on field and you wasnt able to go back into the stands

----------


## JJEB2

buckeye when u get a chance go here.

http://www.combines.com/sample_opd/p...r.asp?num=105#

this is a streaming video froma combine. i had his 40 somewhere in the 4.5 range and his shuttles at a 3.9 and a 4.0. he looks faster then a high 4.5 tho. check and see what u get

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> buckeye when u get a chance go here.
> 
> http://www.combines.com/sample_opd/p...r.asp?num=105#
> 
> this is a streaming video froma combine. i had his 40 somewhere in the 4.5 range and his shuttles at a 3.9 and a 4.0. he looks faster then a high 4.5 tho. check and see what u get




i timed his 40 many time and got 4.56 almost all times. shuttles 4.06/4.19. he look fast bc hes more turnover, not much length for tall guy.

----------


## JJEB2

> i timed his 40 many time and got 4.56 almost all times. shuttles 4.06/4.19. he look fast bc hes more turnover, not much length for tall guy.


yea that is true.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

my friend attended the northern ill combine it rain the whole time his 40yd dash was ok but shuttle he slip both times.

----------


## JJEB2

> my friend attended the northern ill combine it rain the whole time his 40yd dash was ok but shuttle he slip both times.


did he snap? whats the deal if rarely anyone makes the elite combine due to the weather?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> did he snap? whats the deal if rarely anyone makes the elite combine due to the weather?


heis gonna try and go to dallas

----------


## JJEB2

> heis gonna try and go to dallas


so they didnt grant anyone a pass to indy if they were close? thats ****in bullshit bc of thw eather. care to explain a little more so i can clear this up.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> so they didnt grant anyone a pass to indy if they were close? thats ****in bullshit bc of thw eather. care to explain a little more so i can clear this up.



hell no, if you are short oh well, the guy told my friend he was the number one wr and they would post on his profile that it was bad weather. but thats it

----------


## JJEB2

that ****in sucks man. i feel bad for the dude. i hope he gives it another shot and gets in. 

how close was he?

also check out the weather report for the week prior and day of for my combine location.
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenda...ink_undeclared

idk if i should just go to atl or dallas and get a few more weeks of training in me and not risk against the weather.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> that ****in sucks man. i feel bad for the dude. i hope he gives it another shot and gets in. 
> 
> how close was he?
> 
> also check out the weather report for the week prior and day of for my combine location.
> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenda...ink_undeclared
> 
> idk if i should just go to atl or dallas and get a few more weeks of training in me and not risk against the weather.


if u have the funds i would go to dallas or atl the surf is better also.

----------


## JJEB2

> if u have the funds i would go to dallas or atl the surf is better also.


true

do ur boys have agents?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> true
> 
> do ur boys have agents?



no-not at all.

----------


## JJEB2

> no-not at all.


true. obviously same here but an old coach has a contact and i told him to hold off bc i wanted to do the first combine so i didnt ****in blow it and then look like a dick.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> true. obviously same here but an old coach has a contact and i told him to hold off bc i wanted to do the first combine so i didnt ****in blow it and then look like a dick.


if u not a top prospect no need for agent, for what

----------


## JJEB2

> if u not a top prospect no need for agent, for what


idk my coach just brought it up for some sort of representation. i just told him to hold off bc it wasnt needed but when i get the best scores in NJ and off to indy then i will see what the deal is.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> idk my coach just brought it up for some sort of representation. i just told him to hold off bc it wasnt needed but when i get the best scores in NJ and off to indy then i will see what the deal is.



what level u play at div 1 2 3

----------


## JJEB2

d1aa. wasnt fast enough comming out of school, lived in mass so exposure is garbage, they said my pass drops were non existant, and tackling was par. first year i made great gains in my football not to mention i had 120 tackles my junior year before i got hurt my senior year. only two d1 schools that even gave a look were UCONN and Iowa.

----------


## JJEB2

its hard to explain to someone who really hasnt seen u play but i always had insticts and toughness just never the attributes. just i should have been playing at a D1 school without a doubt in my mind. past few years i have made great gains in strength, speed, quickness and overall bodt maturity.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> its hard to explain to someone who really hasnt seen u play but i always had insticts and toughness just never the attributes. just i should have been playing at a D1 school without a doubt in my mind. past few years i have made great gains in strength, speed, quickness and overall bodt maturity.



as you guys know the last past week i have been playing with diff setups to help one of my clients improve his top speed for the 40yd , this is what i came up with and will follow for the next 3-4 weeks.

mon:
warmup
starts 10-20yds
flying 20 with 30 acc zone
regular sprint 50-60

thur:
warmup
40's
20-20-20 sprint-float-sprint

if you guys have any comments or questions plz ask?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

also guys any of you guys can ask or make comments!

----------


## buckeyefootball4

workout today:

8x10
4x20
5x40 fastest 40yd was 4.47
4xshuttles fastest shuttle was 3.96

----------


## buckeyefootball4

jjeb what did you do u today and how was ur last speed workout

----------


## JJEB2

> jjeb what did you do u today and how was ur last speed workout


it poured all day so i may have to bump it to today and then thurs do warm up and light bench on thurs as well.

i did heavy bench yesterday, som push press low weight-low reps very fast, and some plyos. few depth jumps and squat jumps and some lateral jumps.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> it poured all day so i may have to bump it to today and then thurs do warm up and light bench on thurs as well.
> 
> i did heavy bench yesterday, som push press low weight-low reps very fast, and some plyos. few depth jumps and squat jumps and some lateral jumps.



depth jumps the week of, wow all high intensity jumps should be stop 1-2weeks.

----------


## JJEB2

4 days out. 

today i went and did a shorter warm up then did 7 starts to wear in my new spikes. 

i got these.
http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/produ...095011&sport=0

aggressive plate and still fairly light. a power sprint spike is alot different from the ones i was using. took a few starts to get used to but after some going it started to work itself out. i didnt feel to warm but i felt loose.

----------


## JJEB2

also monday i went up on my bench for reps so i am getting stronger so hopefully added a few reps onto what i already was around. 

the next few days is relaxing, eatting, stretching and possibly a massage tommorow.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> also monday i went up on my bench for reps so i am getting stronger so hopefully added a few reps onto what i already was around. 
> 
> the next few days is relaxing, eatting, stretching and possibly a massage tommorow.




did you do heavy squats the last 2 weeks

----------


## JJEB2

> did you do heavy squats the last 2 weeks


nah did deads with only 495 last saturday for 2 reps which was easy

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> nah did deads with only 495 last saturday for 2 reps which was easy



thats all u been during for ur lower body? why dl

----------


## JJEB2

> thats all u been during for ur lower body? why dl


just following the lower u hit me with. i did speed squats as well off a parrell box with 225 for 8x3 which were the most explosive i have ever done. i really cant remember what else i did that day. hold on let me check the template and see if i followed it all the way.

----------


## JJEB2

then i did GMs for lower back and some pull throughs 2 sets each then abs

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> just following the lower u hit me with. i did speed squats as well off a parrell box with 225 for 8x3 which were the most explosive i have ever done. i really cant remember what else i did that day. hold on let me check the template and see if i followed it all the way.



yeh my guys have two more training weeks one of my friends said i should drop the heavy squats and do speed squats both days for those two weeks, i really dont see the point since our vol is getting low (4x2 and 2x1)

----------


## JJEB2

> yeh my guys have two more training weeks one of my friends said i should drop the heavy squats and do speed squats both days for those two weeks, i really dont see the point since our vol is getting low (4x2 and 2x1)


well as i said before in terms of a weightlifter/pl they wont go heavy the week of. generally they will do a workout the week of but nothing crazy. you can relate it very similar. even if you recover fast it still has some effect on ur CNS. gernally i think its easier to overtrain the legs esp when you are running 3-5 times a week.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> well as i said before in terms of a weightlifter/pl they wont go heavy the week of. generally they will do a workout the week of but nothing crazy. you can relate it very similar. even if you recover fast it still has some effect on ur CNS. gernally i think its easier to overtrain the legs esp when you are running 3-5 times a week.


i feel if you only do speed squat for 2 weeks with no heavy leg work you will lose leg strength and leg is very important in short races. you dont have to heavy squatt it can be a heavy single leg movment. so what you are telling me u didnt squat heavy in 2-4 weeks just sdl and speed squats once a week.

----------


## JJEB2

> i feel if you only do speed squat for 2 weeks with no heavy leg work you will lose leg strength and leg is very important in short races. you dont have to heavy squatt it can be a heavy single leg movment. so what you are telling me u didnt squat heavy in 2-4 weeks just sdl and speed squats once a week.


i squatted heavy not last week but the week before that. i think that once ur approaching the combine you should possibly stop the heavy heavy squats but that all depends on the person you are training so dont recover as fast. it alld epends.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i squatted heavy not last week but the week before that. i think that once ur approaching the combine you should possibly stop the heavy heavy squats but that all depends on the person you are training so dont recover as fast. it alld epends.



got it, i thought u were during no heavy leg workout.. normally if i get a guy who has great leg strength then i wont squat with him, i would do heavy single leg squats and speed squats.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

so mon u didnt do nothing, tue warmup wed starts thur-fr-sat rest?

----------


## JJEB2

> so mon u didnt do nothing, tue warmup wed starts thur-fr-sat rest?


yup, i have been contemplating whether i want to do some SSs tommorow but its up in the air. resting, eatting and possibly a massage

----------


## JJEB2

oh monday i heavy benched and di some plays as i stated before.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

damn its raining all day at ur combine site

----------


## JJEB2

yea its been changing all week. i dont mind the rain bc i have ran a 4.31 on my shuttles with a slip and it was a pretty big slip.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea its been changing all week. i dont mind the rain bc i have ran a 4.31 on my shuttles with a slip and it was a pretty big slip.



a wet turf slip is totally diff from a workout slip, my friend was running 4.35 in training but only ran 4.48 bc of wet turf and rain. rain will **** up anyone.

----------


## JJEB2

> a wet turf slip is totally diff from a workout slip, my friend was running 4.35 in training but only ran 4.48 bc of wet turf and rain. rain will **** up anyone.


yea i have checked everyday and it goes back and forth i was assuming it would be better bc i live north of NJ and it was nice out today. hopefully whatever they guess will hit bumps up a few days.

----------


## JJEB2

also which do u think is faster the field turf or grass. i have only done my SS on grass untill last week. i am hoping the turf is alot faster and that my feet stay under me.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> also which do u think is faster the field turf or grass. i have only done my SS on grass untill last week. i am hoping the turf is alot faster and that my feet stay under me.



i think field turf. my guys had a shitty workout bc today is usually a rest day but we had to go 3 days str and u know the kind of vol we do. also what u r saying that it would be better for us to hit squat hard this week with the 4x2 then the week before and week of go to our speed squats?

----------


## JJEB2

> i think field turf. my guys had a shitty workout bc today is usually a rest day but we had to go 3 days str and u know the kind of vol we do. also what u r saying that it would be better for us to hit squat hard this week with the 4x2 then the week before and week of go to our speed squats?


i am not squatting week of but if anything is done i would do speed squats. the week before i think you can go heavy but thats my opinion. i was stil a lil sore the next few days after doing my workout this saturday eventhough i kept my sets and reps at 2x2 for deads. then i did light weights on pull throughs and GMs and my back and hammies were a little sore until tues but nothing like an extreme heavy day.

honestly my squat is done a shitload and i am fast for being me. i think it all depends on the person and that just needs to be monitored closely.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

how wide is ur back foot when u r in ur stance? i am watching kelly jennings and his back foot look close as hell

----------


## JJEB2

> how wide is ur back foot when u r in ur stance? i am watching kelly jennings and his back foot look close as hell


shoulder width apart. i would say its about 14-16 inches away from the line.

----------


## JJEB2

deep tissue massage today for an hour and just resting, hydrating and eatting all day. tommorow is the same and then traveling at 530.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> deep tissue massage today for an hour and just resting, hydrating and eatting all day. tommorow is the same and then traveling at 530.



how u feel after the message

----------


## JJEB2

> how u feel after the message


to be honest the same. it was funny bc she said i was ectremely tight and i had some built up shit in my muscles that the lymphatic system secrete for sorness and they were huge balls. i forget the term she used. right now i have a slight pain in my knee from her massaging the tendons. she was elbows in all in my hamstrings and asked if it hurt and honestly i couldnt feel a thing and she just laughed bc i was so tight.

i prob will be a lil sore tommorow. she said to just drinka shitload of water and stretch more than usual.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

so do you feel the best u ever felt in ur lift, meaning strongest, powerful and fastest etc.

----------


## JJEB2

> so do you feel the best u ever felt in ur lift, meaning strongest, powerful and fastest etc.


strongest no overall-no, strongest upper body-yes. lower body is really down in weights right not with my squats. all my other weights are stronger if not the same as they were when i was my strongest a few months ago. this past week i got back up to the weights i was using before. i am benching more than 350 now and prob around 370. so i have put on alot of strength in the past few weeks since we spoke about that. i feel the most powerful i have ever in the sense of strength and speed of the weight. overall just really explosive in the lifts. my vert doesnt feel as springy as it has in the past but i feel looser and more athletism in my jumps. fastest is a definate. i have never even been timed in the 4.6 range in my life. there were times where i thought i was in that range but never got to see it on a clock. nevermind running in the 4.4s or 4.5s so i feel really good. my form is pretty good and my leg drive is good.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> strongest no overall-no, strongest upper body-yes. lower body is really down in weights right not with my squats. all my other weights are stronger if not the same as they were when i was my strongest a few months ago. this past week i got back up to the weights i was using before. i am benching more than 350 now and prob around 370. so i have put on alot of strength in the past few weeks since we spoke about that. i feel the most powerful i have ever in the sense of strength and speed of the weight. overall just really explosive in the lifts. my vert doesnt feel as springy as it has in the past but i feel looser and more athletism in my jumps. fastest is a definate. i have never even been timed in the 4.6 range in my life. there were times where i thought i was in that range but never got to see it on a clock. nevermind running in the 4.4s or 4.5s so i feel really good. my form is pretty good and my leg drive is good.


well thats the mind set you have to have come sun, that no one can **** with you and you are the best out there!!

----------


## JJEB2

> well thats the mind set you have to have come sun, that no one can **** with you and you are the best out there!!


yea i knew where you were going with the question but i know when it comes to getting on the field not many people can **** with me. i am nervous as **** right now but that only is anticipation and i know i will have the tops scores out there. its the fact that i am putting my numbers into the hands of timers as well as the weather. those are things i have no control over that and i am sure you understand that to the fullest. i am ready and i have worked hard for this and no one will take that from me. 

i just gotta concentrate and leave it all out there on sunday and show the people i am capable of playing ball. i am really gonna try to showcase myself on one on ones. tahts where i think i can stand head and shoulders above the other guys. keep them from the inside. intiate contact until 5 yards hand near hip and other one getting ready to smash the ball. recovery speed recoveryt speed and dont bite

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea i knew where you were going with the question but i know when it comes to getting on the field not many people can **** with me. i am nervous as **** right now but that only is anticipation and i know i will have the tops scores out there. its the fact that i am putting my numbers into the hands of timers as well as the weather. those are things i have no control over that and i am sure you understand that to the fullest. i am ready and i have worked hard for this and no one will take that from me. 
> 
> i just gotta concentrate and leave it all out there on sunday and show the people i am capable of playing ball. i am really gonna try to showcase myself on one on ones. tahts where i think i can stand head and shoulders above the other guys. keep them from the inside. intiate contact until 5 yards hand near hip and other one getting ready to smash the ball. recovery speed recoveryt speed and dont bite


and dont let no rb beat u on a out and up route, seen it many times last yr. rb to the flat and up the field.

----------


## JJEB2

> and dont let no rb beat u on a out and up route, seen it many times last yr. rb to the flat and up the field.


definately. that was one of the routes i am definately awaiting. i am wondering if i should give the rb a good shot when he comes out of the hole. a. i dont want to over persue and get totally beat. b. i want to be physical c. i almost know where it is going so it almost makes me look like a scumbag.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> definately. that was one of the routes i am definately awaiting. i am wondering if i should give the rb a good shot when he comes out of the hole. a. i dont want to over persue and get totally beat. b. i want to be physical c. i almost know where it is going so it almost makes me look like a scumbag.


if u think hes during a out and up, you should give him a lil quick bump then get depth, bc really a rb vs lb is a miss match if hes a good rb.. remember be a athlete and dont look tight everything should look easy and fluid. the rb i have i think he may have a chance to hit 24 now, he has gone up 4 reps in the two weeks.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

let me know how things went

----------


## JJEB2

well here is the story. this place sucks and garbage but i still did decent. all the things i thought i would do better in i did worse in and the things i didnt even work at i did well at. here are all my times and weights and heights

not even 6 feet. everyone was getting recheacks. i have never been under 6 ft since i was a soph in high school. i get reg checks so i would know.

only weighed in at 226 which i weighed myself in h\just shorts at 230 befor ei lft. 

short shuttle best was 4.18. it was raining so i couldnt get the best of grips.

40- hahah what a ****in joke. everyone was running horrible. best time of the day was a 4.48. ok so i am loose as **** man and i get out there and i run. they dont give ytimes until everyone is done. some guy in the stands yells to me u got a 4.47. then my mother and boys said the guy next to them at 4.52. so thats a 4.47 and a 4.52. so that was my besr. at the end they show the scores i got a 4.76. bunch of moth****as. everyone ahead of me ran mad slow in like 5.1s and shit. i couldnt believe it. so buckeye i am gonna send u my pin when the vids come out and i want u to time it for me and tell me if i should go to brad with this bc thats a shitload of difference from a 10 and a 8.5.

vert-10'9 so reach was 7'7 and thats a 38" inch vert

bench-19 reps ahhaha. last event and i shit the bed. 

1 on 1 did alright but the out and up i got burnt a few times. thats all they were running so it was a track meet out there. i was mad sore and cramping.


overall i calc at a 8.6 but with the 10 on speed thjat i should have gotten i would be a 9. but buckeye that is for u to determine and i will let u see it for urself bro.

it was porrly run. u were right my legs were tired. i was tired. i was emotionally drained. overall i think i did well esp in the wet surface. i did my best and the fact they are trying to screw us was the worst. 

my boys said i looked like i was flying and my form was flawless they said. u will see buckeye but i am kinda disappointed right now. so hopefully i make indy and get a real time.

----------


## JJEB2

so my calculations i think i got 8.5 on strength bc my vert was so high, 10 on quickess, 8.5 on the speed and 7.5 on the height/weight. which puts me at about 34.5 but with that 10 on speed i would get a 36 and a 9 even which is huge difference.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> well here is the story. this place sucks and garbage but i still did decent. all the things i thought i would do better in i did worse in and the things i didnt even work at i did well at. here are all my times and weights and heights
> 
> not even 6 feet. everyone was getting recheacks. i have never been under 6 ft since i was a soph in high school. i get reg checks so i would know.
> 
> only weighed in at 226 which i weighed myself in h\just shorts at 230 befor ei lft. 
> 
> short shuttle best was 4.18. it was raining so i couldnt get the best of grips.
> 
> 40- hahah what a ****in joke. everyone was running horrible. best time of the day was a 4.48. ok so i am loose as **** man and i get out there and i run. they dont give ytimes until everyone is done. some guy in the stands yells to me u got a 4.47. then my mother and boys said the guy next to them at 4.52. so thats a 4.47 and a 4.52. so that was my besr. at the end they show the scores i got a 4.76. bunch of moth****as. everyone ahead of me ran mad slow in like 5.1s and shit. i couldnt believe it. so buckeye i am gonna send u my pin when the vids come out and i want u to time it for me and tell me if i should go to brad with this bc thats a shitload of difference from a 10 and a 8.5.
> ...


i told you they are full of shit and they are not very nice with the times. i really think those tempo 80 would have help. so do u think they screw everyone with there times. how was it poorly run? who else were in ur group fb te etc? what was ur rotation of events? its normal to drop a few lbs bc of the sweating. did you use the cheat methods for the vj? what happen to the bp, should have done those 100reps lol. i hope u make it and if u do u have bout 4 weeks. hit me up with the vid. did craig talk to you guys when it was over?

----------


## JJEB2

yea they ****ed everyone in the whole combine. fastest time was a 4.48 or 4.47 or some shit. hahah tempo def would have worked.

as far as the bp. it was my last thing and it started to pour and u only got one time to warm up. piss pour set up. everyones bp numbers were down in my group

my group was all lbs and a few safeties. 

the rotation was by number. so i was 143 and my group was 130-166 or so. only 20 kids at most. we just roated. mine went vj to ss, to weigh in to 40s to bp and then one on ones,

hahah cheat methods dont work bc they only use one arm and u need to put ur hip to the side and push some thing up into the air. 

everyones heights and weights were off. it was such bullshit. all the groups were broken by position generally. some outliers in eacdh group. 

yea i figure to make it. i will make a detailed thing on things to help u about what goes on tommorow bc i am exhausted.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea they ****ed everyone in the whole combine. fastest time was a 4.48 or 4.47 or some shit. hahah tempo def would have worked.
> 
> as far as the bp. it was my last thing and it started to pour and u only got one time to warm up. piss pour set up. everyones bp numbers were down in my group
> 
> my group was all lbs and a few safeties. 
> 
> the rotation was by number. so i was 143 and my group was 130-166 or so. only 20 kids at most. we just roated. mine went vj to ss, to weigh in to 40s to bp and then one on ones,
> 
> hahah cheat methods dont work bc they only use one arm and u need to put ur hip to the side and push some thing up into the air. 
> ...



i could have told you that u only get 1 warmup set and that why my guys only do one set rest 1min then 10 fast pushups then they are really to go. last yr the cheat methods work you can use the retract shoulder blades and u should have been able to use the method you told me about. remember the turf was wet so sub about 1 tenth did ur track spikes help?

----------


## JJEB2

> i could have told you that u only get 1 warmup set and that why my guys only do one set rest 1min then 10 fast pushups then they are really to go. last yr the cheat methods work you can use the retract shoulder blades and u should have been able to use the method you told me about. remember the turf was wet so sub about 1 tenth did ur track spikes help?


track spikes helped alot. but honestly you will see. my boy said i looked smooth. my other boys said i was by far the fastes in my group and i actually had a kid hit a 4.4 something in my group. i havenmt see it so i have no idea but the proof is in the pudding. all the insides ran 4.9s and 5s. i was the fastest inside.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> track spikes helped alot. but honestly you will see. my boy said i looked smooth. my other boys said i was by far the fastes in my group and i actually had a kid hit a 4.4 something in my group. i havenmt see it so i have no idea but the proof is in the pudding. all the insides ran 4.9s and 5s. i was the fastest inside.


so u could have had 40in if u did the cheat methods, all of my guys last yr did them.

----------


## JJEB2

> so u could have had 40in if u did the cheat methods, all of my guys last yr did them.


yea but it was a lil different bc they let us go until we couldnt hit the one above it again so some guys got 7 chances or so. i only got 4 bc i couldnt get higher. if u can get away more power to ya. honestly i tried but he kept yelling at me to straighten this and that and i lost it after a while hahah.

----------


## JJEB2

i need to work on my endurance before indy bc i am dead right now. i am out of my mind tired. my legs are sore. i need work on one on ones. i need to start working the new drills. i need to work on broad alot more.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea but it was a lil different bc they let us go until we couldnt hit the one above it again so some guys got 7 chances or so. i only got 4 bc i couldnt get higher. if u can get away more power to ya. honestly i tried but he kept yelling at me to straighten this and that and i lost it after a while hahah.



thats how they always test u keep going until u fail. also it helps if u wear baggy clothes so they cant see u what ur during, like maybe wear a long sleeve nike drifit shirt and pants and they cant tell.

----------


## JJEB2

> thats how they always test u keep going until u fail. also it helps if u wear baggy clothes so they cant see u what ur during, like maybe wear a long sleeve nike drifit shirt and pants and they cant tell.


yea thats what i figured. like with the bench some stiffw asnt repping it out and they counted all his reps. another kid hit 41 and he did all half reps and they let it slid hahah. ****in scumbags. one guy there tooka liking to me and started to talk to me and ask where i went to school. so he def saw me being the top lb in my scores so he was interested.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

so whats the plan now, r u gonna start training tomm maybe some tempo mon and start with some speed on tue or wed.

----------


## JJEB2

> so whats the plan now, r u gonna start training tomm maybe some tempo mon and start with some speed on tue or wed.


honestly no. i am gonan rest till wed bc i cant even put pressure on my wrist bc as u will see on my one on ones i go up for the ball twice and did something to it. so i am gonan rest. then its back to the chopping block. def with tempo days. i am gona lift legs twice a week as well again. i am just gonna kick my ass these next few weeks. but rest is needed right now for a few days.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

everyone diff, but if u know for a fact that u made it to indy u should try during something sooner, tempos would help u recover faster thats what they are for. but only u know ur body u may be totally trash and need more rest, i think that u dont want to workout until u know for sure u made it???

----------


## JJEB2

> everyone diff, but if u know for a fact that u made it to indy u should try during something sooner, tempos would help u recover faster thats what they are for. but only u know ur body u may be totally trash and need more rest, i think that u dont want to workout until u know for sure u made it???


nah bc i could possibly get a call bc as the guy was saying that 60 guys that were signed didnt even go to the elite. and 40 made the elite. so that tells ya something. i need to go so i will bitch and bitch and bitch about my 40 to get me in bc that was bullshit.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> nah bc i could possibly get a call bc as the guy was saying that 60 guys that were signed didnt even go to the elite. and 40 made the elite. so that tells ya something. i need to go so i will bitch and bitch and bitch about my 40 to get me in bc that was bullshit.


what r u talking bout? most of the guys who do get sign or by afl teams only like one guy last yr sign with a nfl and that was with the jet db

----------


## JJEB2

> what r u talking bout? most of the guys who do get sign or by afl teams only like one guy last yr sign with a nfl and that was with the jet db


huh? i didnt say nfl i just said signed. the guy talkingsaid 100 something people got signed. 40 from elite and 60 that didnt go to the elite. he was trying to keep the spirits high for those who dont go to the elite.

----------


## JJEB2

http://www.combines.com/news/news_story.asp?storyID=191

apparently only 40 of these guys went to the elite, 60 went under a 8.5.

----------


## JJEB2

so here is my full write up regarding the combine with what was done?what i did ect ect. 

we got there and they called out our names. we were sent to a line and had to sign a waiver. we started fairly early bc the other group was smaller. we got our shirts and numbers. then proceeded to put those on.

we had free time so all of the guys started to stretch and warm up. I did a small dynamic warm up. so after that they huddled us together. they spoke to us about what is going to happen. so basically we all warm up to get cold. 

warm ups- oh my lord these guys are assholes. they had us run a lap then do some static stretches and then forms. so basically we warm up ourselves, get cold and then do a shitty warm up. so it was up, then down and then half way up again. 

they then brought us back into a group and gave us our numbers which took 5 mins. so i stayed moving during this. but wasnt completely warm from that shitty warm up. 

my first event was the vert. they didnt take the reach right there. we went in order of our numbers. each guy was given a few shots until they missed and it seemed like depending on the person more chances were given. most guys stood around and were ****in around. i tried to stay warm during this. i got under and just jumped like a dink and laughed at mysef bc they only said i hit two but i hit alot more. next jump i got high. second jump i got 3 more. next one i didnt hit it and started to yell to myself and the coach asked if i was alright haha. then i missed it again.

next was the short shuttle. at this time it was drizzling and the clouds had covered the sky. they told us if we slipped and ran through they would give us a chance at the end to do it again. the first one i didnt have my feet under me and i slipped but caught myself and i still ended up with a 4.37 to my right which is my bad side. my left side i hit my 4.18. it was a clean run. they let me go again but i dont know what i got but i felt extremely tight.

now here is where i almost lost my mind. after SS they send us to ****in height and weight. hahah what a bunch of ****in stiffs. are u kidding me. now it is raining and cold. we are wet and going to get tight without movement. we did our height, weight, hand span, wing. everyone was bitching about there height. mine was off quite a bit. my weight was down. before i got there my boy that i played with came over bc he was in the am session and said he was 10 pounds down from yesterday. i was down 4 which could be that i was running around and sweating. very possible. i ended up with 5113 which i usually am 6013. i was 226. i had a 7'7 reach. wing was 31.5 and hand was 9'. so based on my height my hand span, wing and reach are alot higher than normal.

off to the 40s. up and down up and down. had to get warm again. did some warm ups and did some starts and sprints. got warm again. came out low and hard. everything was clean and i popped up at a decent spot. friends said i looked good. two guys yelled out times to me from teh stands since the timers dont yell out. funny thing is when i went through the line i was probably 3 yards past and i hear another watch hit. i can almost guarntee they didnt hit the watch when the first part of my body went by. second one wasnt as good. fatigue started to hit from all the getting cold, getting warm ect ect. everyones times were horrible except for a few. 

on the 40 i dont know how i should approach the situation. i will have u look at it and if it is faster i would like to hear ur advice as how i should take it to brad.

now to the photo and bench. as i said before we wamred up once with 135. then we had to assist in spot. everyone was cheating here. barely any lockouts on the kid before me and it really pissed me off. some guys locked out and some didnt. i couldnt believe he was counting them. honestly these werent even close. i personally got off my rythmn. i mad ethe mistake of not breatheing my first 8 or so. i locked them all out and just died. fatigue won that battle hahah. 

one on ones- every single route was an out and up. we couldnt bump. i personally did shitty. i didnt trust what i was seeing. my hip rotation was shitty. i didnt have any luck bc two balls were thrown up and i was in position and i tipped them but i fell and then they ended up catching it hahah. u will see and i am gonna break it down and work on it.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> so here is my full write up regarding the combine with what was done?what i did ect ect. 
> 
> we got there and they called out our names. we were sent to a line and had to sign a waiver. we started fairly early bc the other group was smaller. we got our shirts and numbers. then proceeded to put those on.
> 
> we had free time so all of the guys started to stretch and warm up. I did a small dynamic warm up. so after that they huddled us together. they spoke to us about what is going to happen. so basically we all warm up to get cold. 
> 
> warm ups- oh my lord these guys are assholes. they had us run a lap then do some static stretches and then forms. so basically we warm up ourselves, get cold and then do a shitty warm up. so it was up, then down and then half way up again. 
> 
> they then brought us back into a group and gave us our numbers which took 5 mins. so i stayed moving during this. but wasnt completely warm from that shitty warm up. 
> ...


yep samething as last year, got to be ready for everything, and it helps if you have gone before. thats why i think my guys will do ok bc they are track guys and track guys are use to warmup/cooldown/warmup/colddown. many guys at the combines always feel like they are faster, thats why it pays to have a laser.

----------


## JJEB2

yea they will be fine. i wish i was totally aware of what was going on. i screwd up myself in not doing too many tempos.

i changed my mind as well. i am gonna pretend like today is a speed day and not do it and tommorow doa tempo day just to stay on track. 

yes definately should have used laser.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea they will be fine. i wish i was totally aware of what was going on. i screwd up myself in not doing too many tempos.
> 
> i changed my mind as well. i am gonna pretend like today is a speed day and not do it and tommorow doa tempo day just to stay on track. 
> 
> yes definately should have used laser.


so how do you plan on training now, lift 4 etc, i have to go soon my guys are coming in

----------


## buckeyefootball4

a lot of the stuff that happen i told you, like the warmups etc. this is how my guys did there warmup last yr:

during the jog they jog /skip jog 50/skip 50
then static strecth but they only held each strecth 10sec
sprint drills hard and fast
while the guy was talking they put pants back on and stay moving bouncing

and before each event they had a event specific warmup to get them ready for that event

----------


## JJEB2

> a lot of the stuff that happen i told you, like the warmups etc. this is how my guys did there warmup last yr:
> 
> during the jog they jog /skip jog 50/skip 50
> then static strecth but they only held each strecth 10sec
> sprint drills hard and fast
> while the guy was talking they put pants back on and stay moving bouncing
> 
> and before each event they had a event specific warmup to get them ready for that event


yea i bouned but didnt keep pants on. what were ur event specific warm ups?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea i bouned but didnt keep pants on. what were ur event specific warm ups?



nothing special:

vj:
strecth hips and lats
pogo jumps
5 speed squats

40yd: u know the norm
starts fall and 3point

shuttle:
crossover spider crossover spider

bp: warmup and speed pushups

----------


## buckeyefootball4

one of my guys had a head case today bc today was our first day running outside on the turf and he ran a 4.50 againist the wind, and i told him on a normal hot day that would probably be 4.45.

----------


## JJEB2

> one of my guys had a head case today bc today was our first day running outside on the turf and he ran a 4.50 againist the wind, and i told him on a normal hot day that would probably be 4.45.


yea i would have been scared myself but definately into the wind will kill a time. he will be fine. hopefully you have a good person on the clock.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea i would have been scared myself but definately into the wind will kill a time. he will be fine. hopefully you have a good person on the clock.



yeh i think he will be fine, i really dont know how fast my guys will run until there cns start to recover- but i will always put my money on guys that have ran track.

----------


## JJEB2

tempo day:
14 [email protected] 75%

tonight i have ME lower

----------


## JJEB2

buckeye if i have my speed work mon, wed and fri and my leg days on tues and fri or sat should i do my plyos with my leg days or on monday and fri or sat?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> buckeye if i have my speed work mon, wed and fri and my leg days on tues and fri or sat should i do my plyos with my leg days or on monday and fri or sat?



thats bad bad i wouldnt do speed on m-w-f and leg t-th: i would something like:

mon: acc work, med ball, plyos, total body weights (lower speed squats)

tue: tempo first couple weeks 100-200's 

wed: starts, speed work up to 60yd,plyos, total body weight (lower single leg work)

thur: tempos

fri: starts, flying 20's, med ball, plyos, total body weights (lower heavy bsq and fsq or just 4in blk deadlifts.

sat: tempo

sun rest

----------


## JJEB2

> thats bad bad i wouldnt do speed on m-w-f and leg t-th: i would something like:
> 
> mon: acc work, med ball, plyos, total body weights (lower speed squats)
> 
> tue: tempo first couple weeks 100-200's 
> 
> wed: starts, speed work up to 60yd,plyos, total body weight (lower single leg work)
> 
> thur: tempos
> ...


aight i wish i saw this prior to doing the workout bc i did legs heavy today. i will switch to something of this nature. legs felt good today eventhough i was extremely sore. i worked up to 495 on bsq today which is the heaviest i have hit ina long time. 
the tempo day made my legs feel alot better today. i felt really strong in all my lifts and extremely explosive. 

tommorow i find out if i go to indy or not. praying that i get that 8.75 in strength, 10 in quickness, 7 in height and weight and 8.5 in speed.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> aight i wish i saw this prior to doing the workout bc i did legs heavy today. i will switch to something of this nature. legs felt good today eventhough i was extremely sore. i worked up to 495 on bsq today which is the heaviest i have hit ina long time. 
> the tempo day made my legs feel alot better today. i felt really strong in all my lifts and extremely explosive. 
> 
> tommorow i find out if i go to indy or not. praying that i get that 8.75 in strength, 10 in quickness, 7 in height and weight and 8.5 in speed.


let me know? u may be close on the size, the quickness should be fine.

----------


## JJEB2

> let me know? u may be close on the size, the quickness should be fine.


definately. i will know by tommorow at noon.

----------


## JJEB2

buckeye i made it with an 8.52.

You have successfully logged into your personal Scout Camp homepage. Use the links on the left to view your Online Player Profile and Results Analysis.


2006 SC ELITE Combine Qualifier 
Congratulations! You have qualified to attend the 2006 SC ELITE Combine in Indianapolis at the RCA Dome on June 16-17. 
Click here to accept or decline your SC ELITE invitation.





Results Distribution

Scout Camp manages the most extensive results distribution system in pro football. Your combine results are distributed to every team in the NFL, CFL, AFL and Af2 via the following methods.

Online Player Database (OPD) - Your profile is in the Scout Camp Online Player Database (OPD) and will remain there for two years. The Scout Camp OPD is the largest, most visited and most trusted player database in pro football. Teams in the NFL, NFLE, CFL, AFL and af2 rely on the Scout Camp OPD to find the top available senior and free-agent talent year-round whenever team needs arise. In 2005, teams logged over 1,300 visits to the OPD over all 52 weeks of the year, viewing a record 17,118 player profiles. The OPD has been visited every week of the year for over 300 consecutive weeks.


Completed Player Results Report - Your results are publlished in the Complete Player Results Report which serves as the hardcopy combine reference tool for each club. It contains an alphabetized list of test data, scores and contact information for all combine participants. Team personnel receive an indexed, three-ring binder prior to the first combine of the season and then receive reports by mail or email 7-10 days after each combine to add to their binder.


Pro-Rated Players Report * - Your results were included in the Pro-Rated Players Report. The Pro-Rated Report is the first report issued after each combine, transmitted by email or fax on Tuesday night following each combine. It contains complete results and contact information on all Pro-Rated players (FTG of 8.00 or higher). Organized by position, it provides clubs with a quick first-look at the most talented players from the combine.


Online Streaming Video* - Video of your combine performance has been professionally assembled, edited and included in with your Online Player Profile (uploaded Friday after testing). Your custom streaming video clip includes your forty-yard dash, shuttle run and position drills and allows scouts to watch and review your combine performance from their desk whenever needed. 
* - These services are provided to Pro-Rated Players only (FTG of 8.00 or higher)


EuroMatch

Interested in getting paid to play football in Europe? Click here to learn more about the EuroMatch program, where over 140 registered teams in 13 countries look for American football players.

Update Your Profile

Keep your profile up-to-date by notifying Scout Camp of any changes to to your personal information. To make changes to your contact information (phone, address,email ,agent, etc.) send an email to [email protected]. Be sure to include your name and pin number in your email.

----------


## JJEB2

Ht Wt DOB Exp 
5116 226 7/19/1983 FA 
1st 40 1st 40 2nd 40 2nd 40 
4.80 4.80 4.76 4.79 
R-SS L-SS Bench VJ 
4.37 4.18 19 38 
Arm Hand 
31.25 9

----------


## buckeyefootball4

our bench program is going great now i had a guy who couldnt even bp 315 at the start and now hes during 350 in matter of weeks and his 225 reps has gone up 8reps

----------


## JJEB2

Size Speed Quickness Strength FTG 
6.88 8.53 10.00 8.65 8.52

----------


## buckeyefootball4

let me see ur 40, u can message me the pw.

----------


## JJEB2

> let me see ur 40, u can message me the pw.


it isnt up yet until friday. i will hit u up when i get it.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> it isnt up yet until friday. i will hit u up when i get it.


yeh i thought ur size ur would be less then 7. how accurate has our numbers been, so do u have a better idea want my fb would need?

----------


## JJEB2

> yeh i thought ur size ur would be less then 7. how accurate has our numbers been, so do u have a better idea want my fb would need?


they said the 40 is dependent upon size. so it can bring it up and down. he need s 4.1 something to get a 10 in quickness. he needs to jump around that 34 mark and get 20 reps like we spoke about. as u can see i made it by the skin of my teeth

----------


## JJEB2

i sent u a pm bro

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> they said the 40 is dependent upon size. so it can bring it up and down. he need s 4.1 something to get a 10 in quickness. he needs to jump around that 34 mark and get 20 reps like we spoke about. as u can see i made it by the skin of my teeth


WAIT, WHAT U MEAN THE 40 IS DEPENDENT UPON SIZE???

so you u think 20reps and 34vj will get him the 9 in strength? what bout 40?

when you ran ur 4.1 shuttle how did you feel, and what tech did u use? myself i run my best shuttle when i get down and just run relaxed and smooth dont try and push and go super fast, how bout u?

----------


## JJEB2

> WAIT, WHAT U MEAN THE 40 IS DEPENDENT UPON SIZE???
> 
> so you u think 20reps and 34vj will get him the 9 in strength? what bout 40?
> 
> when you ran ur 4.1 shuttle how did you feel, and what tech did u use? myself i run my best shuttle when i get down and just run relaxed and smooth dont try and push and go super fast, how bout u?


well that guy that ran our combine said that if ur a bigger guy and rana slower 40 that is taken into consideration. so if ur 250 and its slower then u get some points as if someone the smaller ran teh same thig at a different size. 

i think with those numbers he should get a 9. at fb and he breaks a 4.5 then he def has a 10 no doubt. i think even a 4.5 will get a 10.

honestly i just didnt think much about the technique and all that garbage. i just made sure i drove on my first step and i come in kind of fast on that first one. i noticed alot of guys would slow down but i kinda crossed over and ran. i did the hand down technique on both turns and tried to stay low but iam sure i didnt stay as low as i should have.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> well that guy that ran our combine said that if ur a bigger guy and rana slower 40 that is taken into consideration. so if ur 250 and its slower then u get some points as if someone the smaller ran teh same thig at a different size. 
> 
> i think with those numbers he should get a 9. at fb and he breaks a 4.5 then he def has a 10 no doubt. i think even a 4.5 will get a 10.
> 
> honestly i just didnt think much about the technique and all that garbage. i just made sure i drove on my first step and i come in kind of fast on that first one. i noticed alot of guys would slow down but i kinda crossed over and ran. i did the hand down technique on both turns and tried to stay low but iam sure i didnt stay as low as i should have.



so really the numbers are not as hard as we thought bc at one point we said 24reps and 36in.. that guy is full of shit, size dont matter, but who am i, ask brad.

----------


## JJEB2

> so really the numbers are not as hard as we thought bc at one point we said 24reps and 36in.. that guy is full of shit, size dont matter, but who am i, ask brad.


yea. but if u look my vert was so high that it covered me on my **** up on the bench. but the numbers are right where i thought they were. i was .1 off bc i thought i got a 8.62. but i didnt expect my siz eto be so low. i have to put on some size for real now.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea. but if u look my vert was so high that it covered me on my **** up on the bench. but the numbers are right where i thought they were. i was .1 off bc i thought i got a 8.62. but i didnt expect my siz eto be so low. i have to put on some size for real now.


stay at ur size, continue to get fast, jump higher and reps!! i feel like my will get 22reps he did 18 last fri. The new supp has really help his strength.

----------


## JJEB2

> stay at ur size, continue to get fast, jump higher and reps!! i feel like my will get 22reps he did 18 last fri. The new supp has really help his strength.


yea then he should do fine man. now worries i would say and u have 2 weeks of training left so he is straight. just hope that his shit is in the beginning if thats his weakest point. bc everyone was down atleast 4 or 5 reps. 

did u see the weather report on my shit. 10-20mph winds and rain hahah. so thats prob why everyones times were garbage.

----------


## JJEB2

to get a 9 ur boy would need to get 23-24 reps and a 33 inch vert. so figure if he gets a 34 and 22 reps he is at about a 9.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea then he should do fine man. now worries i would say and u have 2 weeks of training left so he is straight. just hope that his shit is in the beginning if thats his weakest point. bc everyone was down atleast 4 or 5 reps. 
> 
> did u see the weather report on my shit. 10-20mph winds and rain hahah. so thats prob why everyones times were garbage.


for rb they will go 40/bp/vj/shuttle/sprinkle in the reach and shit. i really dont know why people reps drop off bc i had guys who went last yr that got the same in training the only thing that screw them up was the phat bar they had. how many week u have left and whats the plan?

----------


## JJEB2

> for rb they will go 40/bp/vj/shuttle/sprinkle in the reach and shit. i really dont know why people reps drop off bc i had guys who went last yr that got the same in training the only thing that screw them up was the phat bar they had. how many week u have left and whats the plan?


i have 4 weeks and 3 of training so i am gonan alter the lifting program u gave me bc obviously i am stronger and more explosive. i am gonan use the templat u gave me today as far as running. 

i am thinking about where i need to put my drills now bc i have to start my pass drills and all the drills they do at the combine. also i need to get direct bj work in. so i have some thinking to do

plan as of right now is to increase my vol on speed alot. possibly go up to 380-400 which is a huge change for me so i am expecting my body to be shocked the first week. i am also adding in a second day of legs. i am gonan keep doing the tempo days. i think i should be that much better when the time comes.

----------


## JJEB2

heads up: SC ELITE Testing

The SC ELITE Combine is not a replica of the Regional Combines and has been designed to give teams a closer, in-depth look at each athlete to supplement the information already gathered at the Regional Combines. The only test repeated will be the forty yard dash. Other physicasl tests will include the broad jump and three cone drill. Position drills will feature individual skill drills and one-on-one matchups. In addition, taped and live interviews will be conducted to further assist teams in judging the intelligence and character of each athlete.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i have 4 weeks and 3 of training so i am gonan alter the lifting program u gave me bc obviously i am stronger and more explosive. i am gonan use the templat u gave me today as far as running. 
> 
> i am thinking about where i need to put my drills now bc i have to start my pass drills and all the drills they do at the combine. also i need to get direct bj work in. so i have some thinking to do
> 
> plan as of right now is to increase my vol on speed alot. possibly go up to 380-400 which is a huge change for me so i am expecting my body to be shocked the first week. i am also adding in a second day of legs. i am gonan keep doing the tempo days. i think i should be that much better when the time comes.


if it was me i wouldnt spend too much time in the weight room bc u have a short time period and wont make any major changes in strength, i would do more tech and field work thats more important, that why the template i gave is pretty good bc u lift total body 3times a week for about 1hr then the rest of the time is field work. i think this is a good time to do twice a day speed and weights in the morning and skills at night. remember the bj is not much diff it is still power a couple session and u will have the tech down.

----------


## JJEB2

yea with the above being said i bought myself alot of time. bc all i have to do is get ready for 40, bj and three cone plus the drills. so that is real good.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea with the above being said i bought myself alot of time. bc all i have to do is get ready for 40, bj and three cone plus the drills. so that is real good.



if i was you i do one day of speed squat 10x2x25-45 and one day of heavy 1 leg squat 4-5x3-5x30-50% of squat max you will be amazed how that helps ur speed and jumps i promise.

----------


## JJEB2

> if i was you i do one day of speed squat 10x2x25-45 and one day of heavy 1 leg squat 4-5x3-5x30-50% of squat max you will be amazed how that helps ur speed and jumps i promise.


yea true.

so what days should i do bj and 3 cone. just replace my SS with 3 cone?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea true.
> 
> so what days should i do bj and 3 cone. just replace my SS with 3 cone?



dude i would do al cns stuff one day :

mon-wed-fri 40/shuttle/3 cone/vj and bj

tue/thur/sat: tempos and light skills work like pass drops etc

----------


## JJEB2

> dude i would do al cns stuff one day :
> 
> mon-wed-fri 40/shuttle/3 cone/vj and bj
> 
> tue/thur/sat: tempos and light skills work like pass drops etc


did u read teh above bro. all i do at the sc elite is drills, 3 cone, bj and 40. i also get height and weight done again.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> did u read teh above bro. all i do at the sc elite is drills, 3 cone, bj and 40. i also get height and weight done again.


nope u do all drills bro

----------


## JJEB2

this is copied directly from the shit they sent me.

SC ELITE Testing

The SC ELITE Combine is not a replica of the Regional Combines and has been designed to give teams a closer, in-depth look at each athlete to supplement the information already gathered at the Regional Combines. The only test repeated will be the forty yard dash. Other physicasl tests will include the broad jump and three cone drill. Position drills will feature individual skill drills and one-on-one matchups. In addition, taped and live interviews will be conducted to further assist teams in judging the intelligence and character of each athlete.


it says only test repeated is the 40 yard dash

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> this is copied directly from the shit they sent me.
> 
> SC ELITE Testing
> 
> The SC ELITE Combine is not a replica of the Regional Combines and has been designed to give teams a closer, in-depth look at each athlete to supplement the information already gathered at the Regional Combines. The only test repeated will be the forty yard dash. Other physicasl tests will include the broad jump and three cone drill. Position drills will feature individual skill drills and one-on-one matchups. In addition, taped and live interviews will be conducted to further assist teams in judging the intelligence and character of each athlete.
> 
> 
> it says only test repeated is the 40 yard dash


kool, thats even better, its easy then

----------


## JJEB2

> kool, thats even better, its easy then


yea alot easier so i am just gonan dril drill drill.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea alot easier so i am just gonan dril drill drill.



those 2 drills are easy to master.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

goodluck job bro on ur times, hope u didnt wear those damn shorts for ur 40 thats a tenth right there (long ass shorts lol)

----------


## JJEB2

> goodluck job bro on ur times, hope u didnt wear those damn shorts for ur 40 thats a tenth right there (long ass shorts lol)


nah i tied my shirt behind my back and just wore my compression shorts.

----------


## JJEB2

comcast took the combine off the of ondemand. i know a few of the drills that the lbs do but do you have any vids or explain them for me?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> comcast took the combine off the of ondemand. i know a few of the drills that the lbs do but do you have any vids or explain them for me?



i wish i could send it to you bc i save all the combine videos on my real player. but i think u will be fine just be an athlete, they are pretty much ur normal practice drills u do during indy period.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

what kind of shoes would you use for the shutlle bc what we are finding out is the soccer shoes are very aggressive and stick too much on the turf, bc we have been going outside this week and our ave time on mon was about 4.1's and today 4.2's.

----------


## JJEB2

> what kind of shoes would you use for the shutlle bc what we are finding out is the soccer shoes are very aggressive and stick too much on the turf, bc we have been going outside this week and our ave time on mon was about 4.1's and today 4.2's.


i would try to find a cleat in the 9-11 oz range. i just got the new eastbay and they dont have much around that. i will try to find the cleats i have and used for my shuttle which are 11 oz.

----------


## JJEB2

these are built like soccer cleats but are football cleats. 

http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/produ...957161&sport=0

----------


## JJEB2

http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/produ...port&sport=all

----------


## JJEB2

this is what i used black and white.
http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/produ...port&sport=all

----------


## JJEB2

these are light as **** and def would fly in these. kinda like a soccer cleat as well

http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/produ...port&sport=all

----------


## JJEB2

just for the heads up buckeye my vids come out tommorow. if u get a chance time the 40s and short shuttles and lmk what you think. i did pretty piss poor on one on ones so i would like to hear ur thoughts on that as well.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> these are light as **** and def would fly in these. kinda like a soccer cleat as well
> 
> http://www.eastbay.com/catalog/produ...port&sport=all



dude i told u before u cant use cleats on art turf u would rip ur knees.

----------


## JJEB2

the vids are up but only my first 40 and my shuttles. i would have liked to see my second 40 bc thats supposedly my fastest of the two. i am really dissappointed in this bc its fairly close to what they had me at but i still got lower. definately not what the guys in the stands said.

also look at where i can improve.

----------


## JJEB2

i rolled in my start and didnt explode. my start was horrible for sure on this run. i am gonna up my volume these next few weeks and really work on some things. i cant be having my legs tired like they were at this combine. the good thing is i dont have to do as much and my 40 will most likely be the first thing that we do.

----------


## JJEB2

i have me at a 4.68 with around a 2.7 20 yard and a 1.6 start. that means my 10-20 is only a 1.1 which is horrible. seems i have the same problem as ur guy. my top end would be around 1.95-1.98 which is horrible as well. a 7 step 10 yard. that is just shitty as ****. what the **** amd i doing. i even came up to early.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i have me at a 4.68 with around a 2.7 20 yard and a 1.6 start. that means my 10-20 is only a 1.1 which is horrible. seems i have the same problem as ur guy. my top end would be around 1.95-1.98 which is horrible as well. a 7 step 10 yard. that is just shitty as ****. what the **** amd i doing. i even came up to early.



to be real wit u ur form look good nice stride etc, u probably could have stayed down in ur drive phase about 5-8yds more. i kept getting 4.8's, but overall to me the form look good, im gonna keep looking more. oh just saw something i would change ur stance ur back is too bend over which pop u up at the start. i really love ur stride length for a big guy. ur shuttle is very shitty tech if parisi saw it they would say the same. u could be much faster.

----------


## JJEB2

> to be real wit u ur form look good nice stride etc, u probably could have stayed down in ur drive phase about 5-8yds more. i kept getting 4.8's, but overall to me the form look good, im gonna keep looking more. oh just saw something i would change ur stance ur back is too bend over which pop u up at the start. i really love ur stride length for a big guy. if shuttle is very shitty tech if parisi saw it they would say the same. u could be much faster.


yea my start was horrible. i went up to the track coach here and he said that he has seen much better starts out of me when he timed me. i def rolled a little and popped up. i need to do some serious work on that. i played the thing over 100 times. i played it in slow motion and my stride and push back is really good. i honestly dont know any other things to change besides that start. could it have been the factors as well? bc i think i look pretty good.

----------


## JJEB2

hahah i was looking at my tech on the SS and just laughed at how shitty it was hahahahaha. i am a dickhead.

----------


## JJEB2

hey buckeye if u can do me a favor can u break down my start, start-20, 20-40. as u can see by my timing i have a garbage stopwatch. i want to get it down to see where i need to work on and maybe we can put our heads together on this one. thanks

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> hey buckeye if u can do me a favor can u break down my start, start-20, 20-40. as u can see by my timing i have a garbage stopwatch. i want to get it down to see where i need to work on and maybe we can put our heads together on this one. thanks



i can try it very hard bc of the angles.ok i got 1.7 0-10 2.7 0-20 and like 2.12 from 20-40, thats what i got from timing a couple times. also take those big shorts off while during the shuttles, remember this is a tryout not a pickup basketball game. with ur shuttle u look quick but just bad tech could have been soo much faster more like 3.9 with better tech.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

with the l drill stand 1 foot away from the cone and use opposite 40yd dash stance.

----------


## JJEB2

> i can try it very hard bc of the angles.ok i got 1.7 0-10 2.7 0-20 and like 2.12 from 20-40, thats what i got from timing a couple times. also take those big shorts off while during the shuttles, remember this is a tryout not a pickup basketball game. with ur shuttle u look quick but just bad tech could have been soo much faster more like 3.9 with better tech.


yea i got the same start and 10-20 buta different 20-40. i def need some acceleration work. those fly 20s dont change ever. i need to get all around faster bc those are horrible. this would mean that i havent got any faster since i was timed electonically which i find it hard to fathom. yea i wish i had the manual or vid to get the form down.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

after looking at it more i would try and hit up some hills and sled work at least twice a week and with one top speed day bc ur start is very slow which is weird bc for a big guy ur top speed is pretty good once u got going

----------


## JJEB2

> with the l drill stand 1 foot away from the cone and use opposite 40yd dash stance.


i have seen people turn to the opposite side as well. they cross over and then coming back to the line they turn. this drill i have done once in my life.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

what u get for the 20-40

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i have seen people turn to the opposite side as well. they cross over and then coming back to the line they turn. this drill i have done once in my life.



im gonna watch the dvd again today so i can give my guys some last min pointers

----------


## JJEB2

> after looking at it more i would try and hit up some hills and sled work at least twice a week and with one top speed day bc ur start is very slow which is weird bc for a big guy ur top speed is pretty good once u got going


to be honest with u i am gonan go on a limb and say this was a very bad day. bc i am more explosive then i have ever been. i shit the bed simple as that. yea i am gonna get a tire and a roped and use my harness and put weight in it and just do that.

----------


## JJEB2

> what u get for the 20-40


its hard to really hit it right on but i keep getting a 2. i try to hit it right when any part of the body crosses. the angle is a bitch.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> to be honest with u i am gonan go on a limb and say this was a very bad day. bc i am more explosive then i have ever been. i shit the bed simple as that. yea i am gonna get a tire and a roped and use my harness and put weight in it and just do that.



yeh i was kinda thinking also from both sides, bc if u look at ur race there wasnt too many **** ups and u still didnt run as fast as u wanted so that can be kinda scary. with that been said thats why i would follow something like i gave u so u can get in as many speed days as possible. i have a lil secret ill message u.

----------


## JJEB2

yea scary as ****. i have a few plans of action. i am gonan workout on the turf more when i run. i will impliment hills and resistance on my starts. i never hit 10 yards in seven steps so i would say that was amajor **** up for me. i am usually right on 5 or 6. never 7 since i started. 

it will be alot different set up at indy as well tho. i wont be worn out by the time i run my 40(hopefully).

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> to be honest with u i am gonan go on a limb and say this was a very bad day. bc i am more explosive then i have ever been. i shit the bed simple as that. yea i am gonna get a tire and a roped and use my harness and put weight in it and just do that.



myself i dont feel that field turf is a very fast surface that could have been a reason.

----------


## JJEB2

> myself i dont feel that field turf is a very fast surface that could have been a reason.


yea, indy is a different story tho. i have heard its much faster from the mike mayock. there was also 10-20mph winds throughout the day but i honestly cant remember if that was going on during my run.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

did u run in the morning or evening

----------


## buckeyefootball4

the first thing i look at to see how fast someone is running is there arm swing, look at guys who run 4.2-4.3 close up there arms are ****ing moving, ur arms i can count the number of swings.

----------


## JJEB2

> did u run in the morning or evening


about 330

----------


## JJEB2

> the first thing i look at to see how fast someone is running is there arm swing, look at guys who run 4.2-4.3 close up there arms are ****ing moving, ur arms i can count the number of swings.


so more arm swing huh. i will have to work on that bc i thought i was getting a decent arm swing. it does go lip to hip but i can se3e what ur saying. def need more revolutions during the run.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> so more arm swing huh. i will have to work on that bc i thought i was getting a decent arm swing. it does go lip to hip but i can se3e what ur saying. def need more revolutions during the run.



on the combine dvd they said they make there combine guys do arm swing everynight for 30mins. shit u only have 2 weeks left.

----------


## JJEB2

> on the combine dvd they said they make there combine guys do arm swing everynight for 30mins. shit u only have 2 weeks left.


well thats my new hobby for the next 2 weeks. arm swings like a motha****a.

what would be ur thoughts on possibly going unaturl with some igf and suspension?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> well thats my new hobby for the next 2 weeks. arm swings like a motha****a.
> 
> what would be ur thoughts on possibly going unaturl with some igf and suspension?



not sure how much that would help now u could try but i would have started that month ago.

----------


## JJEB2

> not sure how much that would help now u could try but i would have started that month ago.


true. i am not the brightest kid but both work extremely fast either way. i can stop both 4 days out and still not test positive. igf is naturally occuring.

hey have u ever been or know anyone who have been to the elite? if so is it run differently. as far as i know they do interviews and weights and heights on fri. then sat they do the testing

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> true. i am not the brightest kid but both work extremely fast either way. i can stop both 4 days out and still not test positive. igf is naturally occuring.
> 
> hey have u ever been or know anyone who have been to the elite? if so is it run differently. as far as i know they do interviews and weights and heights on fri. then sat they do the testing


when u say they work fast how, dont make u faster, u may get stronger?

----------


## JJEB2

i am gonan keep it positive. i will do fine at my 40 i just need to get out on my start faster and knock some time off.

----------


## JJEB2

> when u say they work fast how, dont make u faster, u may get stronger?


oh nah i just meant how fast u feel the affects. i def will get stronger which may help but we will see. i am gettin pins tommorow so i probably will start.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> oh nah i just meant how fast u feel the affects. i def will get stronger which may help but we will see. i am gettin pins tommorow so i probably will start.


this is just me but i think it will make u slower.

----------


## JJEB2

> this is just me but i think it will make u slower.


yea i have thought about that as well. but in the past i have dropped tenths off with the use of test but that was with a longer peroid of time. i am still debating.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea i have thought about that as well. but in the past i have dropped tenths off with the use of test but that was with a longer peroid of time. i am still debating.



u also have to be real have u ever been a guy who ran 4.4-4.5 in college if not them most likely u wont now.

----------


## JJEB2

> u also have to be real have u ever been a guy who ran 4.4-4.5 in college if not them most likely u wont now.


yup, i have posted on 4.4 and that was on a track surface. alot different. a shitload of difference. but beside sthat i have always been in that range of times. but there has to be someway for me to get faster with pretty good form. it just perplexs me. my stride is decent, my leg drive/strength is good. it just doesnt carry over in times.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yup, i have posted on 4.4 and that was on a track surface. alot different. a shitload of difference. but beside sthat i have always been in that range of times. but there has to be someway for me to get faster with pretty good form. it just perplexs me. my stride is decent, my leg drive/strength is good. it just doesnt carry over in times.



just throwing out ideas, that could be a sign that u have max out on that area bc when i ask u did u feel great u said yeh, strong, fast and explosive then u ever been

----------


## JJEB2

> just throwing out ideas, that could be a sign that u have max out on that area bc when i ask u did u feel great u said yeh, strong, fast and explosive then u ever been


possibly. i ams ure there are alot of excuses i could give ie field, wind, rain, not properly warm, legs died out, just two protein bars in the past 4 hrs. the good thing is that i went through the experience and now i know what its like and i have 2 weeks to get better on my start bc i know that wasnt my start that i do 3 times a week. i am gonan try to flatten out more and stay low for 6-8 yards like u suggested. 

wednesday i have the local track coach comming down to check things out so i will see what he has to say.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> possibly. i ams ure there are alot of excuses i could give ie field, wind, rain, not properly warm, legs died out, just two protein bars in the past 4 hrs. the good thing is that i went through the experience and now i know what its like and i have 2 weeks to get better on my start bc i know that wasnt my start that i do 3 times a week. i am gonan try to flatten out more and stay low for 6-8 yards like u suggested. 
> 
> wednesday i have the local track coach comming down to check things out so i will see what he has to say.



ok sounds good, but just from a bio stand point remember u r what u r 14 days out of comp.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

is he a high school or college sprint coach?

----------


## JJEB2

> is he a high school or college sprint coach?


high school. hes a decent coach. nothing like the guy they just had as a coach. he is more xc country but he does know alot.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> high school. hes a decent coach. nothing like the guy they just had as a coach. he is more xc country but he does know alot.


dude at this time i would let the hs coach go, bc if anything hes just going to confuse u even more coming out there and changing shit. at this time i would continue to train hard and try and film 2-5 starts each speed day then go home and break them down bc u have a pretty good idea of how things should look. also remember how many lb run 4.4-4.5 not many u r right on pace with the ave times and thats what i matter i could see if u ran 4.9 then that would be a problem.

----------


## JJEB2

> dude at this time i would let the hs coach go, bc if anything hes just going to confuse u even more coming out there and changing shit. at this time i would continue to train hard and try and film 2-5 starts each speed day then go home and break them down bc u have a pretty good idea of how things should look. also remember how many lb run 4.4-4.5 not many u r right on pace with the ave times and thats what i matter i could see if u ran 4.9 then that would be a problem.


yea you are right. alot id game speed for lbs. but i need to test well just bc of my circumstances. we will see. the coach just said he was going to come down and check my workout out. i do only have two weeks so i am really not going to do much different just keep doing the tempos and work more on my start bc my top end is alright.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

for the bp how many reps were u getting in training?? how many warmup sets did u do at the combine?

----------


## JJEB2

> for the bp how many reps were u getting in training?? how many warmup sets did u do at the combine?


i got anywhere from 23 to 26 when i would attempt. i would get 275x10-12, 250x13-18, 225x13-19. my numbers were up and down every single week. i made a few mistakes on my bench. one being i didnt breathe my first 8 reps and second i didnt use my chest for some help. i barely touched my chest each rep. i only did one warm up set with 135.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i got anywhere from 23 to 26 when i would attempt. i would get 275x10-12, 250x13-18, 225x13-19. my numbers were up and down every single week. i made a few mistakes on my bench. one being i didnt breathe my first 8 reps and second i didnt use my chest for some help. i barely touched my chest each rep. i only did one warm up set with 135.



not breathe some say is ok. this is how i teach my guys if there goal is 20rep i want them to bang out the first 10 as fast as possible then the last 10 rhy 1.2.3.4 etc. some of my guys dont breathe the first which is ok bc it gives more power and stablization while bp. yes use the chest. one warmup set at 135?

----------


## JJEB2

> not breathe some say is ok. this is how i teach my guys if there goal is 20rep i want them to bang out the first 10 as fast as fast as possible then the last 10 rhy 1.2.3.4 etc. some of my guys dont breathe the first which is ok bc it gives more power and stablization while bp. yes use the chest. one warmup set at 135?


yea i hear ya. i hit the first 12 really fast then i started to feel the burn and fatigue come on. i should have hit my chest like i do when i practice.

yea we moved by number so i would warm up and then i would get in line to spot. so the guy benchs goes on and then the spotter on the right gets under the bench and anew guys comes and spots. all of the guys there were down on their normal in the gym.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

ur front foot look really close to the line

----------


## JJEB2

> ur front foot look really close to the line


i think it was about 6-8 inches from the line but i didnt cover enough ground in my first step. on the track in my first two steps i get 3-3.5 yards and then i start to stride out.

----------


## JJEB2

you think i should flatten out my back more? maybe get lower. how can i work on staying low bc as i have said before i really dont like thinking about running and just doing.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> you think i should flatten out my back more? maybe get lower. how can i work on staying low bc as i have said before i really dont like thinking about running and just doing.



thats natural, u have to think bout a movement before it comes natural to you. parisi said they move the back leg back to get the back angle they want.

----------


## JJEB2

yea i am gonna play with it. i need to stay lower. 

also with my arm swing you said i need to generate more revolutions and for them to be faster. but wouldnt that mean i would have to speed my legs up as well to be in sync

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea i am gonna play with it. i need to stay lower. 
> 
> also with my arm swing you said i need to generate more revolutions and for them to be faster. but wouldnt that mean i would have to speed my legs up as well to be in sync



i know u heard this before the faster the arms go the faster the legs go. i have the combine dvd and they had some kid in training running 4.1-4.2 from a close and his ****ing arms were moving, them matt jones ran 4.3-4.4 and u could really tell the diff btw the two. im not sure if its something u want to force to happen.?

----------


## JJEB2

> i know u heard this before the faster the arms go the faster the legs go. i have the combine dvd and they had some kid in training running 4.1-4.2 from a close and his ****ing arms were moving, them matt jones ran 4.3-4.4 and u could really tell the diff btw the two. im not sure if its something u want to force to happen.?


yea i hear you. it evident but as u said i prob might not want to try to play with it bc everyone has a natural style to them and its too short to change that. just to keep my upper body loose i am gonna do 20 mins a night of arm excercises one arm, two arm, on the ground, in place ect ect.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

im watching some combine video do you like how parisi guys load into there stance by going out then loading back into the stance?

----------


## JJEB2

> im watching some combine video do you like how parisi guys load into there stance by going out then loading back into the stance?


i have done that and the only reason i do it is so i am really low and can have all my weight on that hand. i almost fall on my face when i lean on my hand that much comming out of the blocks.

----------


## JJEB2

i do what greg blue and hawk did comming out of the blocks. i stumble out almost.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i have done that and the only reason i do it is so i am really low and can have all my weight on that hand. i almost fall on my face when i lean on my hand that much comming out of the blocks.



see good track coaches tell u not to lean over too much bc u want to have pressure againist the block so u can push off with power, if u have all ur weight on ur hands u dont have any to push off. does that make sense. i played around with it not sure how much i like it

----------


## buckeyefootball4

http://www.inno-sport.net/Worried%20...0your%2040.htm

----------


## JJEB2

> see good track coaches tell u not to lean over too much bc u want to have pressure againist the block so u can push off with power, if u have all ur weight on ur hands u dont have any to push off. does that make sense. i played around with it not sure how much i like it


yea i definately know what you are saying. a kid i used to train with who is decent in the 200 and goes to princeton always said weight on hand. i go back and forth with my stances all the time and it really is hard for me to find the right one bc 1. i am not getting timed and 2. my body is ****ed and it takes me a few starts to get warm

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea i definately know what you are saying. a kid i used to train with who is decent in the 200 and goes to princeton always said weight on hand. i go back and forth with my stances all the time and it really is hard for me to find the right one bc 1. i am not getting timed and 2. my body is ****ed and it takes me a few starts to get warm



its the juice

----------


## buckeyefootball4

if someone ask what is top speed how would u explain it

----------


## buckeyefootball4

since u been through the process once what changes will u make this time the week before and week of for as training

----------


## JJEB2

> its the juice


i havent been on anything. if anything i could have used it

----------


## JJEB2

> if someone ask what is top speed how would u explain it


i would say speed that is maintained once the acceleration peroid has become constant. i am not a track guy so i tooka stab at it

----------


## JJEB2

> since u been through the process once what changes will u make this time the week before and week of for as training


i would have done my whole set up alot different. i would have steadily increased in volume and then steadily came down the last two weeks and then a constant drop on the last week to go into my combine. it would have been a lot smoother. week before i kept my volume low as i had before. i would keep the workouts lighter than normal. week of depending on when ur combine was going on i would get a heavy bench day on monday and a workout. then a small lift on wed and warm up on wed as well. i would get a massage as i did. i would take in alot of fluids and K. i would rest and stretch.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

have u read this article http://www.inno-sport.net/Worried%20...0your%2040.htm

----------


## JJEB2

> have u read this article http://www.inno-sport.net/Worried%20...0your%2040.htm


its dead now but i just got done with it. not a bad little read. i just dont think you can compare it with a sprinting stance. its a lil different. but the whole concept is good. the analogy of the traingle is very good as well and i have heard to start like that but it takes some work.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

what the hell is add to reputation

----------


## buckeyefootball4

u look like u had on football cleats on ur 40

----------


## JJEB2

> u look like u had on football cleats on ur 40


nah i had the superfly g5s on. power sprinting spike. i got good traction but idk if i got the dig i wanted on the start. when i use them on the track i get very good push.

----------


## JJEB2

buckeye, i did some of the combine drills that i could on the grass. so i was doing the 45 degree angle drop zone with turning the hips. here is my problem when i plant with my outside leg its almost like it cant handle the impact. hopefully this is making sense to you. i plant and flip my hips but everytime i make a plant i make a divit and then make another divit. i almost bounce twice to turn. it looks really bad i am sure. any ideas how to fix that?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> buckeye, i did some of the combine drills that i could on the grass. so i was doing the 45 degree angle drop zone with turning the hips. here is my problem when i plant with my outside leg its almost like it cant handle the impact. hopefully this is making sense to you. i plant and flip my hips but everytime i make a plant i make a divit and then make another divit. i almost bounce twice to turn. it looks really bad i am sure. any ideas how to fix that?


u may want to have ur position coach to look at it, but u could also continue to work on hip flex and the more u do the drills u will get better.

----------


## JJEB2

> u may want to have ur position coach to look at it, but u could also continue to work on hip flex and the more u do the drills u will get better.


i dont live near my position coach so it is hard. i have my hs coach that could possibly help. i need to round up some local players so i can get one on ones.

----------


## JJEB2

hey do u know anything about nfl europe bc i was looking and have a few front office emails and contact info. you think i should try to market myself or just wait until i attend the RCA?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> hey do u know anything about nfl europe bc i was looking and have a few front office emails and contact info. you think i should try to market myself or just wait until i attend the RCA?


wait after rca, u would do that dec.

----------


## JJEB2

> wait after rca, u would do that dec.


now how would u market someone who can play ball but doesnt have much tape if any at all? is a decent athlete from my combine # and does well in his combine drills. i am undersized by pro standards but i need a catch bc i didnt play bc i moved school to school. none of my schools have it documented why i left the school but i was in trouble at both. what ur thoughts on that?

----------


## JJEB2

call the uncle and get me a tryout haha

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> now how would u market someone who can play ball but doesnt have much tape if any at all? is a decent athlete from my combine # and does well in his combine drills. i am undersized by pro standards but i need a catch bc i didnt play bc i moved school to school. none of my schools have it documented why i left the school but i was in trouble at both. what ur thoughts on that?



just write all teams asking for chance i could send you a letter format.

----------


## JJEB2

> just write all teams asking for chance i could send you a letter format.


yea if you could do that i would appreciate it greatly

----------


## buckeyefootball4

ill send soon

----------


## JJEB2

sounds good bro

----------


## JJEB2

how is ur guys training going buckeye? ur in the home stretch right now.

----------


## JJEB2

also my starts were horrible today. idk why i just wasnt feeling it today. i did drills after and i figured out my prob opn my 45 drop. one my feet werent under me enough and two i wasnt dropping my hips enough. so i did alot better today on my drills.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> how is ur guys training going buckeye? ur in the home stretch right now.



its going ok, the guys that were running 4.46's indoor on the track since we have been outside it has been hot but kinda windy so they have only been running 4.50's which is making them feel like shit. like today we went through the warmup and they had great 10 and 20 but only 4.5's 40 dont know if they were tired from the warmups etc or what.

----------


## JJEB2

> its going ok, the guys that were running 4.46's indoor on the track since we have been outside it has been hot but kinda windy so they have only been running 4.50's which is making them feel like shit. like today we went through the warmup and they had great 10 and 20 but only 4.5's 40 dont know if they were tired from the warmups etc or what.


yea that can be discouraging. have you worked out on field turf surface yet? bc i would expect about .04 loss from track to field turf as well. i know the feeling with the heat bc today was the first hot day today and its nothing like down there and my workout was hard.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea that can be discouraging. have you worked out on field turf surface yet? bc i would expect about .04 loss from track to field turf as well. i know the feeling with the heat bc today was the first hot day today and its nothing like down there and my workout was hard.



no, my guys will be running at north texas on a brand new art turf field which is very fast. i promise all my guys will ran a 4.45 or better when its time to run. our warmup and starts or faster/harder then most people workouts, our fastest 10 today was 1.37 and 20 2.48 and after u run 8x10 and 3x20 u cant expect to 4.38 40. all that surface shit doesnt mean shit ur either fast or u r not like my uncle says.

----------


## JJEB2

> no, my guys will be running at north texas on a brand new art turf field which is very fast. i promise all my guys will ran a 4.45 or better when its time to run. our warmup and starts or faster/harder then most people workouts, our fastest 10 today was 1.37 and 20 2.48 and after u run 8x10 and 3x20 u cant expect to 4.38 40. all that surface shit doesnt mean shit ur either fast or u r not like my uncle says.


those are some very good times. i agree to some extent with the surfaces bc if it wasnt a newer surface then there are chances of the feet getting absorbed more than it would say on a newer surface or track.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> those are some very good times. i agree to some extent with the surfaces bc if it wasnt a newer surface then there are chances of the feet getting absorbed more than it would say on a newer surface or track.


here is what the site says: The Fouts Field complex features a new artificial turf football field, which was installed in 1997 and is surrounded by an eight-lane all-weather track, a shot put area in the north end, upgraded lighting, and an athletic complex that houses a weight room, a sports medicine department and a newly refurbished football locker room

here are his time runs from today:

10: 1.37/1.42
20: 2.58/2.48
40: 4.54/4.51/4.54/4.54
shuttles: 4.15/4.10/4.16/3.98

Mon: 
block cleans	6x45	4x60	3x3x75
speed snatch	6x50	4x65	4x2x70
paused jsq	5x4x30 
jump squats reset	4x5x40 
db swing	3x6 
gh	3x10 
quasi iso lunge	1x30x30 
core 




also what did you do today?

----------


## JJEB2

> here is what the site says: The Fouts Field complex features a new artificial turf football field, which was installed in 1997 and is surrounded by an eight-lane all-weather track, a shot put area in the north end, upgraded lighting, and an athletic complex that houses a weight room, a sports medicine department and a newly refurbished football locker room
> 
> here are his time runs from today:
> 
> 10: 1.37/1.42
> 20: 2.58/2.48
> 40: 4.54/4.51/4.54/4.54
> shuttles: 4.15/4.10/4.16/3.98
> 
> ...


very impressive numbers on his runs. 

i did 10 starts. every start was horrible and i noticed i was favoring one leg. i had a huge fall at the combine and landed straight onto my sacrum area/lower back. i stopped after that bc i was making zero progress on my runs. i was disappointed in that. then i did all of the combine drills except the 4 or 5 bag drill bc i didnt have bags. drills went well when i slowed them down and figured out what i was doing wrong. 

to top it all off my gym was closed today which i had no clue was going to happen.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

this is how the week of will look for his strength work:
i know u dont like the two bp days but i think its key so he will be able to perform the 225 test well on sat:


Mon:
hang snatch 3x3x50	
jsq 3x5x65	
bench press 2x1x90 185x10

Wed:
jsq 3x5xbar	
bench press 2x1x80

----------


## JJEB2

> this is how the week of will look for his strength work:
> i know u dont like the two bp days but i think its key so he will be able to perform the 225 test well on sat:
> 
> 
> Mon:
> hang snatch 3x3x50	
> jsq 3x5x65	
> bench press 2x1x90 185x10
> 
> ...


i dont mind the bench twice a week but it depends on the athlete. it is actually very similar to what i did on my monday prior except i did PP instead of hangs.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i dont mind the bench twice a week but it depends on the athlete. it is actually very similar to what i did on my monday prior except i did PP instead of hangs.



do you think i should go lift and speed on mon, rest on tue, lift and tech work on wed, rest on thur and fri? also im gonna cut the 100rep out this week and just do two rep out sets.

----------


## JJEB2

> do you think i should go lift and speed on mon, rest on tue, lift and tech work on wed, rest on thur and fri? also im gonna cut the 100rep out this week and just do two rep out sets.


yea i would do the layout that you said. lift and speed on monday, then do ur lift and tech work on wed. yea i would def cut the rep work out. did u drop down to 50 last week or stay at 100? i would go heavy on that monday like you said and keep the 80% on wed.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea i would do the layout that you said. lift and speed on monday, then do ur lift and tech work on wed. yea i would def cut the rep work out. did u drop down to 50 last week or stay at 100? i would go heavy on that monday like you said and keep the 80% on wed.



since the guys were having great results we went seven str weeks during 100reps weeks. this week;

Tue: 
bp	2-1-1-2-1-1 
lockouts	3x2x120 
weight dips	3x5 
rev rows	3x5 
face pulls	15	12	10
curls	8	6	5


Fri: 
bp workout	225rep	225rep	
circuit: 
front plate raises	1x20 
db tri ext	1x20 
1 arm rows	1x20 
x ham 1x20 


let me hear ur prediction what u think my guys will run? also did i tell u one of my guys did a 58-60in box jump last week

----------


## JJEB2

> since the guys were having great results we went seven str weeks during 100reps weeks. this week;
> 
> Tue: 
> bp	2-1-1-2-1-1 
> lockouts	3x2x120 
> weight dips	3x5 
> rev rows	3x5 
> face pulls	15	12	10
> curls	8	6	5
> ...


the workout looks good bro. the volume is low so thats straight.


i would expect them to do very well. hopefully the field is fast and weather conditions are in check. if that happens then they definatel should be in the 4.4 range. that 10 and 20 is amazing so if he can knock that off on his runs he would hit a 4.38 or so. but i am sure u ran the 10s then 20s and then did the 40s that could have been the reason for 4.54 and if u didnt then u could say its bc he wasnt warm as well. 

that jump is very good. lets put it in terms of this i can box jump to a box that comes to a lil under my nipplesand i have a 38" inch vert. so that is only about 50 inches or so. i would expect him with that much explosiveness to hit a 41-42. 

i am just hoping that the weather is good for ur guys and that they are ready for scout camps ****ed up way of running shit.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> the workout looks good bro. the volume is low so thats straight.
> 
> 
> i would expect them to do very well. hopefully the field is fast and weather conditions are in check. if that happens then they definatel should be in the 4.4 range. that 10 and 20 is amazing so if he can knock that off on his runs he would hit a 4.38 or so. but i am sure u ran the 10s then 20s and then did the 40s that could have been the reason for 4.54 and if u didnt then u could say its bc he wasnt warm as well. 
> 
> that jump is very good. lets put it in terms of this i can box jump to a box that comes to a lil under my nipplesand i have a 38" inch vert. so that is only about 50 inches or so. i would expect him with that much explosiveness to hit a 41-42. 
> 
> i am just hoping that the weather is good for ur guys and that they are ready for scout camps ****ed up way of running shit.



hey i cant remember what did you u do the week of for your bp i cant remember?

yes you are right we did 8x10/3x20/4x40 so that could have been the reason why. NOW ABOUT THAT THAT JUMP I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT - LOL HE DID A 58-60 BOX JUMP WITH NO STEP JUST STR UP BUT I REALLY DONT THINK HE WILL JUMP 40 BC WHEN WE WHERE DOING VJ EVERY WEEK HE WAS BARELY GETTING 35. but hey i hope he does get 40 or shit even 38. thats weird how he can box jump high but cant vj high.

----------


## JJEB2

> hey i cant remember what did you u do the week of for your bp i cant remember?
> 
> yes you are right we did 8x10/3x20/4x40 so that could have been the reason why. NOW ABOUT THAT THAT JUMP I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT - LOL HE DID A 58-60 BOX JUMP WITH NO STEP JUST STR UP BUT I REALLY DONT THINK HE WILL JUMP 40 BC WHEN WE WHERE DOING VJ EVERY WEEK HE WAS BARELY GETTING 35. but hey i hope he does get 40 or shit even 38. thats weird how he can box jump high but cant vj high.


i did 
x5
x3
x2
x2
x1
x1
if i remember correctly. i dont think i benched on wed.

well the box jump that high is all about getting ur hips under you and getting your knees up. so its alot different. but to get that high means u have to have some power in ur legs.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i did 
> x5
> x3
> x2
> x2
> x1
> x1
> if i remember correctly. i dont think i benched on wed.
> 
> well the box jump that high is all about getting ur hips under you and getting your knees up. so its alot different. but to get that high means u have to have some power in ur legs.



now ur talking durin high box jumps like that hip flex plays a major role.

----------


## JJEB2

> now ur talking durin high box jumps like that hip flex plays a major role.


yea well u have to be able to get ur hips under u and get ur knees. bc its almost like when u hang clean and u want to **** the air. thats how i start so my pelvis goes forward. then i spring up and knees come high and i bring my hips under me to catch on the box and then i straighten out.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

i think our next two speed workouts im gonna do some 50-60 is that smart or what:

Week 8
Thur: 340
Speed mobilty warmup: see sheet
10x10
4x60
shuttles tech

Week 9: week of 
Mon: 240
Speed mobilty warmup: see sheet
4x10
4x50
2xshuttles

----------


## JJEB2

> i think our next two speed workouts im gonna do some 50-60 is that smart or what:
> 
> Week 8
> Thur: 340
> Speed mobilty warmup: see sheet
> 10x10
> 4x60
> shuttles tech
> 
> ...


yea not a bad idea. working above then the 40 yard and can help that one guy with some top end eventhough its too close to change or kinda gain anything. but i would say its not a bad idea.

----------


## JJEB2

here is a part of a vid of a guy doing a high box jump. its about 10 secs in so u dont have to let it load a long time but there is also a ton of olympic lifts. pretty amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS0GG...arch=rezazadeh

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> here is a part of a vid of a guy doing a high box jump. its about 10 secs in so u dont have to let it load a long time but there is also a ton of olympic lifts. pretty amazing.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS0GG...arch=rezazadeh



that shit is sweet!

----------


## JJEB2

> that shit is sweet!


yea i cant wait to start lifting like this again. front squats, cleans and snatches. its amzing how strong some of these guys are.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

hows training going??

----------


## JJEB2

> hows training going??


today was another shit day. my starts were pitiful. i didnt feel the same one bit. drilsl went ok. did plyos tonight. my bj best is 9'4 which is ****in garbage and i have the form as well

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> today was another shit day. my starts were pitiful. i didnt feel the same one bit. drilsl went ok. did plyos tonight. my bj best is 9'4 which is ****in garbage and i have the form as well



whats going on?

----------


## JJEB2

> whats going on?


i couldnt tell ya. maybe my body is starting to die out bc of the months straight i have been going without any rest. my legs are extremely sore today which is odd since all i did yesterday was drills and run and some plyos.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i couldnt tell ya. maybe my body is starting to die out bc of the months straight i have been going without any rest. my legs are extremely sore today which is odd since all i did yesterday was drills and run and some plyos.



could be it, thats why i wish u would have did the m-w-f plan bc the weights are not as important bc u only had a small window to train 3-4 weeks.

mon: speed/drills
hs
speed squats
bp
2-3 aux lifts

wed: speed/drills
hc
single leg squats
bp
2-3 aux lifts

fri: speed/drills
hs
bsq
bp
2-3 aux lifts

----------


## buckeyefootball4

wrost speed workout ever.

----------


## JJEB2

> wrost speed workout ever.


are they tired

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> are they tired



we normally dont time our second speed day but we did today, it was also windy and we lifted this morning first then ran later in the day its been really hard for us to get accurate times since it has been windy every since we have gone outside.

our lift

Thur: 
hang cleans	6x50	4x65	5x2x75
speed snatch	4x3x50 
spilt jerk	4x3x60 
jump squat reset	4x5x30 
depth jumps	6x4x18in 
speed squats/bjx1	5x3x45 
1 leg calf raises	2x12 
sdl 3x10 
core 

speed:
5x10 fast times
2x40 4.66 was the best
2x50 didnt time
2x60 didnt time
1x40 4.66

----------


## JJEB2

hmmm. i wouldnt have lifted first bc they say the thing you most need to work on should come first. the wind def is taken into effect. all i can say is that the lifting probably had a major cause to this

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> hmmm. i wouldnt have lifted first bc they say the thing you most need to work on should come first. the wind def is taken into effect. all i can say is that the lifting probably had a major cause to this



when u r a coach and working with athletes that have many other issues u cant always do the ideal, i really hate during speed work early in the morning bc the cns is still sleep and dont perform as well - so i thought since our lift wasnt as heavy we could get away with it and we also had a long break we got done lifting at 1030 then ran at 430. im really not worry but i just want my atheltes to feel positive at this point.

----------


## JJEB2

> when u r a coach and working with athletes that have many other issues u cant always do the ideal, i really hate during speed work early in the morning bc the cns is still sleep and dont perform as well - so i thought since our lift wasnt as heavy we could get away with it and we also had a long break we got done lifting at 1030 then ran at 430. im really worry but i just want my atheltes to feel positive at this week.


yea questions oneself at this point is the worst. but just reassure them that the reasonw as bc of the wind and shit like that and they will do fine.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> yea questions oneself at this point is the worst. but just reassure them that the reasonw as bc of the wind and shit like that and they will do fine.



yep, we have our last 225 bp workout tomm morning so we see how that go, one of my guys havent sign up and hes waiting to see how things go tomm and mon.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

hey i cant find the post where u list what u did the week of?

----------


## JJEB2

> hey i cant find the post where u list what u did the week of?


i dont think i made a completely post but just made light. but as far as i can remember i did this

monday speed workout: starts, 20, 30, 40
ME bench- 90-95%x2x2
PP- light light 135
pull ups

tues-nothing

wed- warm up
anyweher from 6-10 starts

thurs-massage

fri- rest

sat-rest

it was like this from what i remembre of the week.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

oic, how did you feel sun morning since u had three days off (good,rusty etc)

----------


## JJEB2

> oic, how did you feel sun morning since u had three days off (good,rusty etc)


i felt alright. nothing spectacular. i was fairly tight for some reason. i stretch the night before. but i felt alright. i slept 8 and a half hrs but woke up at 7 am.

----------


## JJEB2

also i think that tues i did plyos bc i remember u were saying i was supposed to stop 2 weeks out

----------


## buckeyefootball4

kool this week should be interesting. im still waiting for one of my guys to make his decision.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> also i think that tues i did plyos bc i remember u were saying i was supposed to stop 2 weeks out



yeh i think i remember you saying u did do something on tue.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

could all this tightness be a sign of over-training,im not sure just asking

----------


## JJEB2

> could all this tightness be a sign of over-training,im not sure just asking


i just think how it is for me. i am just always tight. i am flexible but if i am not warm my body is very tight but when i warm the muscles i am not tight but it almost feels like my muscles arent fully strong. its very hard to explain.

it could be that i was overtraining but i usually run with low vol as is and lift with low volume as well. but just the extent of my training peroid. i usually take a week off every 2 months or so just to rest and recoop

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i just think how it is for me. i am just always tight. i am flexible but if i am not warm my body is very tight but when i warm the muscles i am not tight but it almost feels like my muscles arent fully strong. its very hard to explain.
> 
> it could be that i was overtraining but i usually run with low vol as is and lift with low volume as well. but just the extent of my training peroid. i usually take a week off every 2 months or so just to rest and recoop


kool- goodluck wit that. less then a week now the weather suppose to be 95/14mph wind from sse

----------


## JJEB2

> kool- goodluck wit that. less then a week now the weather suppose to be 95/14mph wind from sse


how does the field run? would it be hitting from side or front or back?

----------


## JJEB2

with the three cone why do you switch ur stance? also do u teach to turn when you touch the starting line again? i have seen that done before. any other tips?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> with the three cone why do you switch ur stance? also do u teach to turn when you touch the starting line again? i have seen that done before. any other tips?



3steps spider/2steps spiders/2steps plant etc

change stance to help with ur steps

----------


## buckeyefootball4

at ur last combine did you have any scouts there, bc my boy went to the balt combine after going to ill and the weather was ****ed up and he said the ravens made him run the 40 again.

----------


## JJEB2

> at ur last combine did you have any scouts there, bc my boy went to the balt combine after going to ill and the weather was ****ed up and he said the ravens made him run the 40 again.


nah not that i knew of. there were some guys on the outside of the fence but most were semi pro guys. there were the coachs who helped but i have no idea if they were with a team or what.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

lol- my guys are getting slower each week

----------


## JJEB2

> lol- my guys are getting slower each week


**** man. lower the volume alot bro. def what i would do. i am in the same boat. what u think if i stop doing speed workouts the rest of this week and all of next week? just warm up and stretch

----------


## JJEB2

they have to be burnt. do u check what there diets consist of aand their sleeping patterns?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> **** man. lower the volume alot bro. def what i would do. i am in the same boat. what u think if i stop doing speed workouts the rest of this week and all of next week? just warm up and stretch



nope i wouldnt, all of my guys call and wanted to be time again so we bought them back in at 345pm done a short 10min warmup and they all ran 4.4's this time. i really think its the field and wind our field is very soft.

----------


## JJEB2

> nope i wouldnt, all of my guys call and wanted to be time again so we bought them back in at 345pm done a short 10min warmup and they all ran 4.4's this time. i really think its the field and wind our field is very soft.


so did u run it on a different surface the second time?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> so did u run it on a different surface the second time?



yes we did, my guys said they felt great this morning havent felt this good in about 3 weeks.

----------


## JJEB2

so u ran this am and then tested them again at 345 today?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> so u ran this am and then tested them again at 345 today?



yes, it take forever for them to really get strecth out

----------


## buckeyefootball4

http://www.meangreensports.com/ViewA...0&ATCLID=66997

can u tell which way the field is?? suppose to be 99 20%chance of rain winds 14mph sse.

----------


## JJEB2

http://www.unt.edu/pais/map/campusmap.htm
by this map it runs nw to se. its diagonal. so if ur expecting se winds that it will either be wind aided or into the wind which can help or hurt. they will also make note of that to some extent.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> http://www.unt.edu/pais/map/campusmap.htm
> by this map it runs nw to se. its diagonal. so if ur expecting se winds that it will either be wind aided or into the wind which can help or hurt. they will also make note of that to some extent.



KOOL, today is going to be light and short warmup and bp work. rest of week REST and recovery methods like we have been during since last fri. this one should be fun suppose to 102 now shouldnt have problem with keeping warm

----------


## buckeyefootball4

today ended up being a heavy bp day -lol, bc the guys felt really good so we pretty much worked up to a 1rm max somewhat. almost everyone bump up 50-60lbs. also what did you eat the morning of the workout and did you take any bars or gatorade with you??

----------


## JJEB2

> today ended up being a heavy bp day -lol, bc the guys felt really good so we pretty much worked up to a 1rm max somewhat. almost everyone bump up 50-60lbs. also what did you eat the morning of the workout and did you take any bars or gatorade with you??


i ate an omlette, some fruits, some oatmeal. then i ate a meal around 1030 of chicken and rice. i brought water and 2 protein bars. i would recommend brining more bars and def some gatorade so there is no cramping. i started to cramp at the end and i ate fruits and was well hydrated.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i ate an omlette, some fruits, some oatmeal. then i ate a meal around 1030 of chicken and rice. i brought water and 2 protein bars. i would recommend brining more bars and def some gatorade so there is no cramping. i started to cramp at the end and i ate fruits and was well hydrated.


damn, we probably get back late sun ill let you know how things go - really think good things will happen for them.

----------


## JJEB2

> damn, we probably get back late sun ill let you know how things go - really think good things will happen for them.


i wish all ur guys the best bro. definately would be nice to go up against them in some one on ones at indy. good luck and god bless

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i wish all ur guys the best bro. definately would be nice to go up against them in some one on ones at indy. good luck and god bless



when are you leaving for indy and who are you rooming with, maybe i can hook you up with one of my guys if they make or decide to go?

----------


## JJEB2

> when are you leaving for indy and who are you rooming with, maybe i can hook you up with one of my guys if they make or decide to go?


its two days. we arrive on the 16th and have to check in at the official indianpolis regency hyatt. we stay 16-18. i dont know if we are rooming with anyone or not. they didnt even mention that but i am up for anything. but we only have to stay in for 2 nighst for 102 a night and the other nights u decide to stay are prob reg pricing.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> its two days. we arrive on the 16th and have to check in at the official indianpolis regency hyatt. we stay 16-18. i dont know if we are rooming with anyone or not. they didnt even mention that but i am up for anything. but we only have to stay in for 2 nighst for 102 a night and the other nights u decide to stay are prob reg pricing.



102 per night damn why so much they should look at most guys will need plane tickets rental car and food etc - thats a lot for most guys. we are getting 2 nights for 91 at a nice place in denton.

----------


## JJEB2

> 102 per night damn why so much they should look at most guys will need plane tickets rental car and food etc - thats a lot for most guys. we are getting 2 nights for 91 at a nice place in denton.


i think its a 4 star and its right across like literally right across from the rca dome so a rental car prob isnt needed. plane ticks for me are gonna be 300 and its only a 2 hr flight

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i think its a 4 star and its right across like literally right across from the rca dome so a rental car prob isnt needed. plane ticks for me are gonna be 300 and its only a 2 hr flight


u gonna cab from the airport, my guys get free tickets -lol. r u flying in thur night or fri morning.

----------


## JJEB2

> u gonna cab from the airport, my guys get free tickets -lol. r u flying in thur night or fri morning.


how they get free tickets. thats a ****in deal. i am flying in friday. here is all the info and itinerary.

Congratulations! Your spot in the 2006 SC Elite Combine is now confirmed.

Your next step is to make your two night hotel reservation at the SC Elite Headquarters hotel, the Hyatt Regency. The Hyatt Regency is located in downtown Indianapolis across from the RCA Dome. All participants are required to stay at the Hyatt on Friday night, June 16 and Saturday night June 17. 

Please click the link below (or copy and paste it into your browser's address bar) to make your SC ELITE hotel reservations online:
https://resweb.passkey.com/Resweb.do...&eventID=24639

If you prefer to make your reservations by phone, call (888) 421-1442 and mention "Scout Camp" to get the special discounted rate of $102 per night. 

----------------------------------------------
SC Elite Headquarters
----------------------------------------------
Hyatt Regency
One South Capitol Avenue
Indianapolis, IN 46204 
(888) 421-1442
Scout Camp Room Rate: $102.00 (plus tax)
----------------------------------------------

Listed below is a basic itinerary of events on Friday night and Saturday. Please plan your travel so that you arrive at the Hyatt Regency in time for the 6:30 PM meeting on Friday night, June 16.

Please be aware that the RCA Dome has a FieldTurf surface. Please bring proper footwear for FieldTurf. I would recommend you bring a running shoe and a football cleat. Track spikes will not be permitted.

You are encouraged to bring your own drinks and non-perishable snacks to have during your break on Saturday between physical tests and position drills. You will be required to stay in an RCA Dome lounge during the break.

Also, a reminder that NO SPECTATORS will be permitted inside the RCA Dome.

Congratulations again and we look forward to seeing you in Indianapolis. Please contact us with any questions.

Creig Federico
National Director



----------------------------------------------
SC Elite Itinerary (Subject to Change)
----------------------------------------------

Friday, June 16, 2006
-----------------------------------
9:00 am - 6:15 pm - Player arrival at Hyatt / Taped Interviews

6:30 pm - 6:45 pm - Player Meeting - Hyatt Regency

6:50 pm - 9:30 pm - Player Weigh-In - Hyatt Regency


Saturday, June 17, 2006
----------------------------------------
Physical testing includes: Warm-up, 40 yard dash, 3 Cone Drill and Broad Jump

Group 1 - Punters/Kickers/Long Snappers

7:00 am - 8:30 am On-Field Testing (no 40, 3 cone or broad jump)

Group 2 - Quarterbacks, Wide Receivers and Tight Ends

8:00am - 10:45am Physical Tests
10:45am - 12:00pm Break
12:00pm - 2:30pm Position/1-on-1 Drills

Group 3 - Defensive Backs

9:00am - 11:30am Physical Tests
11:30am - 12:30pm Break
12:30pm - 2:30pm Position/1-on-1 Drills

Group 4 - Running Backs

10:00am - 12:15pm Physical Tests
12:15pm - 2:00pm Break
2:00pm - 4:30pm Position/1-on-1 Drills

Group 5 - Linebackers and Tight Ends

10:30am - 1:00pm Physical Tests
1:00pm - 2:30pm Break
2:30pm - 4:30pm Position/1-on-1 Drills

Group 6 - Offensive and Defensive Linemen

11:30am - 2:00pm Physical Tests
2:00pm - 4:00pm Break
4:00pm - 5:45pm Position/1-on-1 Drills 

All Players

6:45pm - 7:00pm Player Exit Meeting - Hyatt Regency 
7:00pm - 8:30pm Individual Player Interviews (by team request only) - Hyatt Regency

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> how they get free tickets. thats a ****in deal. i am flying in friday. here is all the info and itinerary.
> 
> Congratulations! Your spot in the 2006 SC Elite Combine is now confirmed.
> 
> Your next step is to make your two night hotel reservation at the SC Elite Headquarters hotel, the Hyatt Regency. The Hyatt Regency is located in downtown Indianapolis across from the RCA Dome. All participants are required to stay at the Hyatt on Friday night, June 16 and Saturday night June 17. 
> 
> Please click the link below (or copy and paste it into your browser's address bar) to make your SC ELITE hotel reservations online:
> https://resweb.passkey.com/Resweb.do...&eventID=24639
> 
> ...



shit they should provide you guys with food. u can wear the spikes. the sad thing is teams will only interview a couple of guys thats sad bc its not gonna be 300 guys there and i think that all guys should be given the chance to talk. also just spoke to brad he said anyone can be ur rommate friends, family etc so i may tell them to bring there parents or gf if they need help with the hotel cost bc are gonna be there for at least three nights.

*i have a question whats the point of going if everyone cant talk to the scouts etc, just to perform the test agian or what??*

----------


## JJEB2

> shit they should provide you guys with food. u can wear the spikes. the sad thing is teams will only interview a couple of guys thats sad bc its not gonna be 300 guys there and i think that all guys should be given the chance to talk. also just spoke to brad he said anyone can be ur rommate friends, family etc so i may tell them to bring there parents or gf if they need help with the hotel cost bc are gonna be there for at least three nights.
> 
> *i have a question whats the point of going if everyone cant talk to the scouts etc, just to perform the test agian or what??*


its a business, they are trying to make their money. i agree with why they dont speak with everyone. funny thing is alot of guys will get overlooked. but then again u would know better than most with ur uncle being a scout they are very good at what they do and they know who can move, run and things of that nature. i most likely will get snubbed into talking to teams bc i am undersized but i am just gonna go out there and do my best.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> its a business, they are trying to make their money. i agree with why they dont speak with everyone. funny thing is alot of guys will get overlooked. but then again u would know better than most with ur uncle being a scout they are very good at what they do and they know who can move, run and things of that nature. i most likely will get snubbed into talking to teams bc i am undersized but i am just gonna go out there and do my best.



yep like i told my guys if any of them run 4.3's my uncle will bring them in, so they may go to the elite or may not. scout camp isnt making money from this one bc you guys are only paying for ticket and room.

----------


## JJEB2

i got offered to do semi pro last night at the gym with a pretty good team i guess nationally ranked. you think i should just go and get my football skills sharpened or just lift, lift, run, run. this could be an oppurtunity to get some film.

----------


## JJEB2

> yep like i told my guys if any of them run 4.3's my uncle will bring them in, so they may go to the elite or may not. scout camp isnt making money from this one bc you guys are only paying for ticket and room.


how about if i come down and runa 4.5 on the track? hahha can i get a shot as well

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> how about if i come down and runa 4.5 on the track? hahha can i get a shot as well



maybe 4.4 hahah

----------


## JJEB2

> maybe 4.4 hahah


track spikes and a track, no wind and a sunny day i can hit a 4.4.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> track spikes and a track, no wind and a sunny day i can hit a 4.4.



well u should be able to do it in indy bc theres no wind and u said the track is fast.

----------


## JJEB2

> well u should be able to do it in indy bc theres no wind and u said the track is fast.


if i can get that start down then i will. my start has declined every week. also need to pull off a 2 20-40.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

my guys are some amp i have to keep them down esp after yesterday workout.

----------


## JJEB2

i just made reservations it was 204 with 15% tax so it came to 235-240.

----------


## JJEB2

they dont serve a continental breakfast but there is a restuarant at this joint.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i just made reservations it was 204 with 15% tax so it came to 235-240.



kool, i dont think my guys will be going spoke to my uncle about it - just not really worth it. everybody case is diff but we will most def attend the dallas one. are you gonna be disappointed if u never make it and be damn i wasted all that damn money lol?

----------


## TestTubeBaby

I dunno if it's sport specific and you need to take in account your 10,20,and 30 yard times, but the 40 yd dash is sheer acceleration, there is NO top end speed involved. So I don't why focus on these distances in training..maybe you could make it clear for me? You would get much faster times running sets of 40 and 60m in training.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> I dunno if it's sport specific and you need to take in account your 10,20,and 30 yard times, but the 40 yd dash is sheer acceleration, there is NO top end speed involved. So I don't why focus on these distances in training..maybe you could make it clear for me? You would get much faster times running sets of 40 and 60m in training.



if you say the 40 is all acc why would you do 40 and 60?

----------


## TestTubeBaby

Okay, there is only 60m of true acceleration and the rest of a 100m race is executed on holding that speed, you do this through technique and relaxation. So!,40s and 60s do just that, help your acceleration! Running 60s at a 100% makes SURE you have that acceleration and gas in the tank.(For a 40 yd dash.) Comparative to a 100m sprinter, who would run alot of 200s and 250s ensure he has that gas in the tank for the 100m! So, back to my original question..  :Smilie:

----------


## JJEB2

LMK how ur guys did buckeye

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> LMK how ur guys did buckeye



from what my guys told me horrible!!!!

----------


## buckeyefootball4

im gonna give each there 200 dollars back, its my fault simple **** up.

----------


## JJEB2

> im gonna give each there 200 dollars back, its my fault simple **** up.


from when they began with u did they improve? i personally dont think its totally ur fault based upon the numbers they were getting in training. what do u think you did wrong?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> from when they began with u did they improve? i personally dont think its totally ur fault based upon the numbers they were getting in training. what do u think you did wrong?



oh no not that, they didnt even have cleats, i didnt even see the fine prints where combine.com said field turf they would have never went there if it was field turf - uknow that why. there shuttles and 40 were shitty. i should have caught that i even went to the school web page and it showed art turf

----------


## JJEB2

> oh no not that, they didnt even have cleats, i didnt even see the fine prints where combine.com said field turf they would have never went there if it was field turf - uknow that why. there shuttles and 40 were shitty. i should have caught that i even went to the school web page and it showed art turf but i just it was field turf.


damn i thought u knew that.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> damn i thought u knew that.



field turf is like running on sand

----------


## JJEB2

> field turf is like running on sand


so is that why i ran a 4.76 then? i had the same surface and it was water logged as well. the RCA is field turf as well tho

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> so is that why i ran a 4.76 then? i had the same surface and it was water logged as well. the RCA is field turf as well tho



yeh plus ur start was horrible. this is what i think track to field turf tenth- tenth and half, turf to field turf about a tenth. remember field turf is sand rubber and turf its the slowest surf to test on.

----------


## JJEB2

> yeh plus ur start was horrible. this is what i think track to field turf tenth- tenth and half, turf to field turf about a tenth. remember field turf is sand rubber and turf its the slowest surf to test on.


i think they just put it in at the RCA. I was watchinga game when Manning broke the record against San Diego and they all had on basketball shoes on for the turf. I have played on the astro turf and that shit is fast but just concrete when u hit the ground. the field turf feels very slow and seems like it absorbs all of ur footing making it a good playing surface but not for testing purposes.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i think they just put it in at the RCA. I was watchinga game when Manning broke the record against San Diego and they all had on basketball shoes on for the turf. I have played on the astro turf and that shit is fast but just concrete when u hit the ground. the field turf feels very slow and seems like it absorbs all of ur footing making it a good playing surface but not for testing purposes.



i cant say it any better.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

also it was 125 on the field and windy.

----------


## JJEB2

> also it was 125 on the field and windy.


that just sucks. i cant believe they hold these things outside on days of this kind of weather.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> that just sucks. i cant believe they hold these things outside on days of this kind of weather.



like i said it really wasnt the heat more the damn surface. i think one of my guys made it.

----------


## JJEB2

> like i said it really wasnt the heat more the damn surface. i think one of my guys made it.


what were his #s and position?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> what were his #s and position?



wr, 6'2 214, 4.46/4.34shuttle/40in/26reps.

----------


## JJEB2

> wr, 6'2 214, 4.46/4.34shuttle/40in/26reps.


8.75-9 on speed, 7.75 on quickness, 9-9.25 on size, 10 on strength. haha worst case he gets a 8.75. and could get as high as a 9. he did very well

----------


## JJEB2

he possibly could have gotten as high as a 9.5 on size as well.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> he possibly could have gotten as high as a 9.5 on size as well.



if he would have went to ga or baltmore he would have ran faster on art turf. he said he will never go again he was the second person in his group and they always get rush no time to warmup or recover at all.

----------


## JJEB2

> if he would have went to ga or baltmore he would have ran faster on art turf. he said he will never go again he was the second person in his group and they always get rush no time to warmup or recover at all.


yea its a horribly set up combine. what school did he go to?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

when are you leaving. he play at texas am couple years ago.

----------


## JJEB2

leaving early tommorrow morning

----------


## buckeyefootball4

let me know how things went.

----------


## JJEB2

> let me know how things went.


not as well as i wanted them to. funny thing is i had a 1.57 10, 2.82 1-20 and a 2.0 20-40 hahah. if that aint some shit. i had one of my fastest 10s and fastests 20-40 but my 10-20 ****ed me. i ended up with my best beinga 4.8 or 4.81. other things i didnt do so well either. 1-on-1s i did alot better and had one of few PBUs of the day. i only got worked on one in and out and it wasnt that bad. drills i did well and looked athletic. all in all i am proud of being one of only 15 lbs and most of them being OLBs. i did alright compared to my peers at inside. no1 spoke with any scouts after so that kind of sucks. but we wills ee what happens. i plan on getting a video camera to tape my workouts to send out along wityh letters ect ect to market myself. i need to put on size for sure and get my 40 time down which i know is possible.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> not as well as i wanted them to. funny thing is i had a 1.57 10, 2.82 1-20 and a 2.0 20-40 hahah. if that aint some shit. i had one of my fastest 10s and fastests 20-40 but my 10-20 ****ed me. i ended up with my best beinga 4.8 or 4.81. other things i didnt do so well either. 1-on-1s i did alot better and had one of few PBUs of the day. i only got worked on one in and out and it wasnt that bad. drills i did well and looked athletic. all in all i am proud of being one of only 15 lbs and most of them being OLBs. i did alright compared to my peers at inside. no1 spoke with any scouts after so that kind of sucks. but we wills ee what happens. i plan on getting a video camera to tape my workouts to send out along wityh letters ect ect to market myself. i need to put on size for sure and get my 40 time down which i know is possible.



so whats the plan now.. let me know how things are going. and how was the overall setup..

----------


## JJEB2

> so whats the plan now.. let me know how things are going. and how was the overall setup..


1. thinking about an agent. everyone there had one.
2. get some film so probably play some semi pro
3. get back on a lifting schedule. 
4. get a video camera and start taping my workouts.
5. when the time comes i will write out letters. send my profile, letter, dvd of film and workouts to all the pro teams.

yea i am looking into where i want to go with my training as of right now. i definately want to incorporate explosive lifts but i also need to put on some size again and get heavier bc my size was a big knock on me.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> 1. thinking about an agent. everyone there had one.
> 2. get some film so probably play some semi pro
> 3. get back on a lifting schedule. 
> 4. get a video camera and start taping my workouts.
> 5. when the time comes i will write out letters. send my profile, letter, dvd of film and workouts to all the pro teams.
> 
> yea i am looking into where i want to go with my training as of right now. i definately want to incorporate explosive lifts but i also need to put on some size again and get heavier bc my size was a big knock on me.


i thought the semi pro season was almost over.. yes start training but take a 1-2week off. why tape workouts? why add more size if you only run 4.8 get faster then add size.

----------


## JJEB2

> i thought the semi pro season was almost over.. yes start training but take a 1-2week off. why tape workouts? why add more size if you only run 4.8 get faster then add size.


i am gonna tape workouts one for my own benefit and i could also improve in my numbers just so they have a better idea. i need to show them something.

semi pro is just starting up here. the eastern conference or some shit. games start after july 4. 

the thing is i am faster. i just peaked way too early. i was clocked by a track coach at alot faster just alot earlier. so technically i am faster i just have grown tired which is the samething as going through a football season. i had been training 20+ weeks of lifting and around 13-16 weeks of running. most of that time i was doing multiple agilities, drills, ect ect. just like i would be duringa season. as a season goes on u get a lil slower. my size is really what hurts me. i just need to plan my workouts alot better.

----------


## fatback25

> 1. thinking about an agent. everyone there had one.
> 2. get some film so probably play some semi pro
> 3. get back on a lifting schedule. 
> 4. get a video camera and start taping my workouts.
> 5. when the time comes i will write out letters. send my profile, letter, dvd of film and workouts to all the pro teams.
> 
> yea i am looking into where i want to go with my training as of right now. i definately want to incorporate explosive lifts but i also need to put on some size again and get heavier bc my size was a big knock on me.


Bro #2 is most important I think. Scouts want to see how you carry that athletic ability to the field. How long ago did you play college ball? Go see if you can get as much old film as possible. I also hear there are some good opportunities to play football in Europe (Not NFLE). From what I understand everything is paid for you just dont earn a salary. If you can play semi-pro I would do it for sure, polish those skills. Besides you never know when you might get a call from a team in August that needs roster spots filled cause of injuries! Keep workin hard!

I had a buddy at that Dallas 2 combine. He said it was pretty poorly ran and surface was slow and the weather was brutally hot. The only scout he saw there was from the Dallas Cowboys. He has attended JUCO combines a few years back and he said those were way better. But I'm probably going to attend one next year.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> i am gonna tape workouts one for my own benefit and i could also improve in my numbers just so they have a better idea. i need to show them something.
> 
> semi pro is just starting up here. the eastern conference or some shit. games start after july 4. 
> 
> the thing is i am faster. i just peaked way too early. i was clocked by a track coach at alot faster just alot earlier. so technically i am faster i just have grown tired which is the samething as going through a football season. i had been training 20+ weeks of lifting and around 13-16 weeks of running. most of that time i was doing multiple agilities, drills, ect ect. just like i would be duringa season. as a season goes on u get a lil slower. my size is really what hurts me. i just need to plan my workouts alot better.



dude like i told my guys it doesnt matter what i clock them at the only thing that matters is what the scouts say and ur scout say 4.7-4.8 which isnt fast for a 230lb backer... football season is diff from working out you just got done doing what a track guy does training and racing and track guys run fast all year round look at xavier carter from lsu he play wr in the fall then run track winter-spring-summer he won the 100 and 400m. just get faster.. i promise u if you run 4.4 at 225 that woud wow scouts more then anything.

----------


## JJEB2

> Bro #2 is most important I think. Scouts want to see how you carry that athletic ability to the field. How long ago did you play college ball? Go see if you can get as much old film as possible. I also hear there are some good opportunities to play football in Europe (Not NFLE). From what I understand everything is paid for you just dont earn a salary. If you can play semi-pro I would do it for sure, polish those skills. Besides you never know when you might get a call from a team in August that needs roster spots filled cause of injuries! Keep workin hard!
> 
> I had a buddy at that Dallas 2 combine. He said it was pretty poorly ran and surface was slow and the weather was brutally hot. The only scout he saw there was from the Dallas Cowboys. He has attended JUCO combines a few years back and he said those were way better. But I'm probably going to attend one next year.


yea its called ueromatch. definately an alright service. i really havent looked into it completely yet. i played 2 years of college ball and have only small amounts of film bc i was on the move from school to school and didnt get settled. 

yea alot of the guys there were saying the dallas combione was 130 field level and it isnt ran that well.

----------


## JJEB2

> dude like i told my guys it doesnt matter what i clock them at the only thing that matters is what the scouts say and ur scout say 4.7-4.8 which isnt fast for a 230lb backer... football season is diff from working out you just got done doing what a track guy does training and racing and track guys run fast all year round look at xavier carter from lsu he play wr in the fall then run track winter-spring-summer he won the 100 and 400m. just get faster.. i promise u if you run 4.4 at 225 that woud wow scouts more then anything.


so how can i showcase that 4.4 tho? where? when? next combines arent until later next year.

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> so how can i showcase that 4.4 tho? where? when? next combines arent until later next year.


go to some afl tryouts and train ur ass off takes lots of juice lol

----------


## JJEB2

> go to some afl tryouts and train ur ass off takes lots of juice lol


hahah i like how you think hahaha. i just got a shitload of gear in. 

i just went to talk to that track coach and he showed me a layout that he uses. he also said that he is purchasing a new electronic pad for electronice and accurate timings. he is starting his workouts on july 3rd so i am gonna start working out with supervision.

----------

